# Zöglinge 2018



## Tanny (15. Jan. 2018)

...und weiter gehts mit den Überwinterern - Fortsetzung von "Zöglinge 2017"  - es ist glaube ich mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines update: 

Allen geht es absolut prächtig
"Klopf auf Holz" - es darf gerne so bleiben: nicht das kleinste Problem gab es die ganze 
Zeit mir irgendeinem meiner kleinen Überwinterer. 
Im Gegenteil: bei Trixie sind die Augenringe weg!
Alle Schwalben werden mit zunehmend längeren Tagen auch immer aktiver. 
Sie befinden sich mitten in der Mauser - ich finde praktisch täglich ausgefallene Federn - 
und ich vermute, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann werden die ersten "Nichtflieger"
ihre ersten kleinen Flugversuche machen 

Einzig der Miniteich im diesjährigen Wintergehege funktionierte nicht 
Während er letztes Jahr bei Winnie und Willy mit den Wasserpflanzen und gelegentlichen TWW stabil war, habe ich das hier nicht hinbekommen. 
Das Wasser drohte ständig zu kippen. 
ich denke, es liegt daran, dass da zu viele Badegäste in zu wenig Wasser mit zu wenigen Pflanzen waren. 
Schließlich habe ich den Miniteich abgebaut, weil es einfach nciht funktionierte mit täglichem 
Totalwasserwechsel (das haben die Pflanzen dann nicht vertragen). 
Im Ziervogelhandel habe ich eine tolle Vogelbadewanne mit schrägem, rutschfesten Einstieg entdeckt. 
Die habe ich bestellt, die Wasserpflanzen in separaten Plastikdosen voll Wasser daneben platziert
und in der Badewanne nur ein paar Schiefersteine, die ich beim täglichen Wasserwechsel problemlos
raus nehmen kann. 
Alle Vögel nutzen die Badewanne begeistert! 
Stelzie liebt es, ihr Futter direkt aus dem Wasser zu fangen. 
ich muss täglich ein paar lebende Heimchen, Soldatenfliegen und Obstfliegen auf die Wasseroberfläche 
"streuen". 
Wenn ich das mal nicht mache, fängt Stelzi ihre Beute, trägt sie zur Badewanne, wirft sie rein, fängt sie wieder raus und erschlägt sie dann auf dem Stein oben rechts in der Badewanne 
Außerdem __ fliegen Chap und Stelzi täglich zwei bis drei mal durch die Küche. 

Die anderen jagen ebenfalls mit wahrer Leidenschaft Fliegen aller Art 
(Soldatenfliegen, Goldfliegen und Obstfliegen). 
Der Futterverbrauch ist entsprechend gigantisch - aber Hauptsache, die 8 fühlen sich wohl
und gedeihen 

Hier ein paar Fotos aus dem Gehege - bei FB auf die Seite "Wildvogel-Rettung" habe ich auch zwei Videos eingestellt. 

                                  

Und bei den Nymphis ist auch alles im grünen Bereich  
Sie haben sich gut eingelebt, haben täglich Freiflug und geniessen es, viel Platz zu haben. 
Auch sie scheinen zu mausern und entsprechend oft putzen sie sich. 
Ansonsten machen sie Flugübungen, singen sich was vor, balzen sich an und teilen mir 
lauthals mit, wenn Krah mal wieder am Fenster vorbei fliegt  
Ziemlich zutraulich, fast frech werden sie auch. 
Mittlerweile fliegen sie mich an, wenn ich in den Raum komme und landen völlig ohne 
Hemmungen auf meinem Kopf 

Ein tolles Endzuhause habe ich für die vier jetzt auch gefunden. 
Meine kleine Reitbeteiligung E., die mir ja in den letzten 3 Jahren schon immer mit 
den Zöglingen geholfen hat, ist in die vier verliebt und nach reiflicher Überlegung 
haben ihre Eltern es erlaubt, dass sie die vier bekommt 
Nun baut die Familie eine riesige Voliere und wenn alles fertig ist, dürfen sie zu E. ziehen. 
Wenn die Familie in den Urlaub fährt, werden sie zu mir kommen und sollte es aus irgendeinem 
Grund doch nicht so funktionieren, wie wir es uns alle vorstellen, werden die vier zurück kommen. 

                          

Ansonsten: Herzi ist täglich morgens pünktlich zum Füttern am Fütterer und meckert, wenn ich nicht schnell genug auffülle. 
Und auch Krah ist mit ihrem alten Kumpel wieder da und holt sich gemeinsam mit unserem alten Brutpaar täglich ihr Frühstück ab. 
Einige Amseln holen sich täglich ihre Rosinen - bei ihnen kann ich aber nicht erkennen, ob es welche von meinen 5 sind - auch, wenn ich es vermute. 
Auch bei den Spatzen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass da einige meiner Zöglinge bei sind - aber ich kann es auch bei ihnen nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## jolantha (15. Jan. 2018)

Schööön, daß Du wieder mal auftauchst. Auch Dir und Deinen Lieben ein erfolgreiches 2018, und Daumendrück für alle
Deine vorhandenen und noch folgenden Zöglinge. 
Ich freu mich auf Deine neuen Beiträge


----------



## Ida17 (15. Jan. 2018)

Da schließe ich mich doch glatt mal an Anne dran!
Alles Gute für Dich und Deine Zöglinge für das Jahr 2018 und hoffentlich bekommen wir gaaaaanz viele, tolle Berichte und Bilder


----------



## Krächzi (15. Jan. 2018)

Krah hat einen Kumpel? Und und sind die Pflegeeltern von Krah auch noch da?

Und sonst finde ich es  natürlich toll, wie Du das alles machst.


----------



## Tanny (15. Jan. 2018)

Danke allerseits  
a, Krah hat einen Kumpel. 
Den hatte er damals im allerersten Jahr ja schon - er hielt sich immer etwas im Hintergrund.
Man erkennt ihn gut an der Kopfform - er ist jetzt mit Krah richtig zusammen unterwegs - und ja, 
seine Adoptiveltern sind auch noch da - die sind ja ganzjährig hier und brüten hier auch. 
Ab Herbst werden Krah und sein Kumpel hier wieder geduldet (anders, als alle anderen Rabenkrähen, 
die hier Fuss fassen wollen - die werden massiv vertrieben) - im Frühjahr werden Krah und Kumpel vertrieben. 

Hier die Fotos von Krahs Kumpel von damls, als beide noch halbstarke Kinder waren


----------



## troll20 (16. Jan. 2018)

Was mich wundert ist, das es dieses Jahr gar keine Vogelgrippe zu geben scheint 
Aber dafür haben ja die Schweine was 
Schön das es allen gut geht


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Jan. 2018)

Pssssssssssssssssssst! Wenn keiner an sie denkt, kommt sie auch nicht.


----------



## Tanny (16. Jan. 2018)

Ja, die Vogelgrippe wird schön flach gehalten.
Wenn sie mal einen positiven WIldvogel finden bzw. abgegeben bekommen, dann
"ist das zwar Grund zur Aufmerksamkeit, aber kein Grund zur Panik" so sinngemäss die gleichen Behörden, die letztes Jahr bei jedem Fund gleich die gesamte Umgebung gesperrt und totgeschlagen haben.....

Aber ich vermute - sie schaffen einfach nicht alles zu bewältigen - erst war da diese Rinderseuche und jetzt die Schweine - und wie sagte mein "besonderer" Freund Habeck jüngst in den Kieler Nachrichten so schön:
"wenn die afrikanische Schweinepest kommt - dagegen war die Geflügelpest gar nichts"

Über 1,5 Millionen vorbeugend gekeulter und weggeworfener gesunde Geflügel war also "gar nichts"...
....naja, stimmt schon: bei der afrikanischen Schweinepest gingen die wirtschaftlichen Schäden nicht, wie bei den Hühnern in die Millionen, sondern in die Milliarden - nicht etwa, wegen tatsächlich infizierter Tiere, nein, weil, würde der Erreger irgendwo bei uns im Land nachgewiesen
egal ob Haus - oder Wildschwein, würde der gesamte Schweineexport verboten werden. DAS ist die eigentliche Sorge unserer Politik und Wirtschaft - nicht das Tierwohl und auch nicht das Verbraucherwohl....
...also alles wie immer....nur sind es im Moment die Schweine......

I


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Jan. 2018)

… die armen.


----------



## Krächzi (21. Jan. 2018)

Wow, da hat sich Krah ja einen feschen Freund angelacht.


----------



## pipi.Feldsperling (5. Feb. 2018)

Servus,

Heute hatte ich ein schönes Erlebnis  . Fussel, Pipi beobachten einen Specht .

Direkt im Wohnzimmer , mitten in Wien  

      

Fussel war so abgelenkt, das ich mit dem Smartphone recht Nahe die Foto's machen konnte  .

Die neue Futterstation ist besser wie meine "alte" . Die wurde von den Tauben "gefunden" und überfallen *lol* . Und Tauben direkt am Fenster füttern in einem Wohnhaus ist keine gute Idee ....

      

lg und sonnige Grüße aus Wien,

Dietmar


----------



## Tanny (5. Feb. 2018)

ist das schön!
ich habe den EIndruck, den 2en geht es richtig gut - sie machen einen sehr entspannten EIndruck. 
Täuscht das oder bleibt Fussel wirklich mal etwas länger als nur ein paar Sekunden sitzen, wenn man im Raum ist? 

Es ist ja großartig, dass da tatsächlich Besucher Eure hoch gelegene Futterstation entdeckt haben 
Und schön, dass auch die Täubchen da gesundes Futter finden können. 

habt Ihr auch schon Sperlinge auf dem Balkon gesichtet?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pipi.Feldsperling (5. Feb. 2018)

Servus Kiristin,

Bei der alten Futterstation waren immer Spatzen und Meisen . Die hab ich nun abgebaut wg. den Tauben. Zur Zeit gibt es am Fenster (geht ja nur mit Saugknöpfen am Glas) einen riesen Meisenknödel und die Haselnüsse. Muß erst ein weiteres Aufhängen für kleines Futter . 
( Hab alles bei vivara bestellt ) hoffe das dann auch die Spatzen wieder kommen.... Aber ich bin guter Dinge. Die Meisen kommen ja schon. Ich glaub die Piepser schauen sich das gegenseitig ab *gg* .

Obwohl im 6 Stock geht es bei uns ganz gut, weil gleich beim Erholungsgebiet Wienerberg  + 5 Stock ist fast komplett Grünfläche ...

Fussel bleibt schon mal ruhig - es hat sich um einiges verbessert. Also 3-4 Meter Entfernung und Sie versteckt sich nicht mehr, bleibt aber doch in Bewegung .....

Endlich wieder Sonnenstein. Der Jänner war in Wien ja nicht so besonders, leider ...

lg, Dietmar


----------



## Tanny (5. Feb. 2018)

Kleiner Tip für die 2. Futterstation für die kleinen SIngvögel
Schutzhäuschen drüber stellen  
  

...und für die Tauben dann vielleicht auf den Fussboden eine große Schale mit Körnern (entweder Taubenfutter oder Hühnerfutter in ganzen Körnern) 
Beides gibt es im Landhandel in 15 - 25 kg. Säcken. 
Wenn die Tauben argerechte Ernährung (also Körnerfutter) bekommen,v erändert sich auch ihr Kot und ist nicht mehr so ätzend und eklig  

Das Fussel sich so dermassen gut beruhigt hat - Du glaubst gar nicht, wie sehr mich das freut! 
Seine Panik hat mir jedes Mal das Herz zerissen, wenn ich ihn so sah. 

Und wie es auschaut geht es Pipi auch gut? 

...aber den beiden muss es ja einfach gut gehen 
Welcher Sperling kann schon von sich behaupten, mitten in Wien eine ganze Wohnung sein Eigen zu nennen - das ist purer Sperlingsluxus .


----------



## pipi.Feldsperling (5. Feb. 2018)

Servus Kirstin,

Tauben Füttern geht nicht. Da bekomme ich Ärger im Wohnhaus . Ich hab ja leider keinen Balkon/Terrasse dort . Die Terrasse ist eine Ebene höher. Also am Boden Füttern ist dort nicht drinnen. Aber ich hab eh schon eine andere Futterstation wo ich kleines Körnerfutter reingeben kann. Muß nur montiert und befüllt werden. Heißt aber auch alles davor wegräumen wo die Vögel Ihr Revier haben  .

Pipi geht es sonst auch gut. Verfressen wie immer. Schnabel und Krallen muß ich halt alle 4 Wochen kürzen. Das ist immer ein wenig Stress ( mehr für mich als für Pipi ) . 

lg, Dietmar


----------



## Küstensegler (19. März 2018)

Kirstin,

wir brauchen alle mal wieder ein Update. 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

Sorry 

...ich habe es mir schon soooo lange vorgenommen ...und immer auf "morgen" verschoben....

Wie heisst es so schön? 
Wenn man "nichts" hört, sind es gute Nachrichten  

Genau so ist es  

Alle Vögel sind fit und es gab toi toi toi bisher keine Katastrophen - so darf es bleiben 

Ich versuche mal eine Zusammenfassung von vorne: 
Die Erle, die ich im Herbst auf dem Trailplatz rausgezogen und als Kletterzweig in einen Topf gepflanzt und ins Flexi gestellt hatte, fing an gigantisch zu wachsen und auszuschlagen: 
  
sehr zur Freude von Stelzi, die durch das Blätterwerk kletterte und Fruchtfliegen fing. 
Ich musste regelmäßig Triebe abschneiden, damit sie sich nicht durch das Flexi bohren. 

Die Schwalben haben seit meinem letzten Beitrag Mitte Januar fleissig gemausert - und sind immer noch dabei. 
Je mehr neue Federn kommen, desto aktiver werden sie und üben sich im Flügel schlagen. 

Entsprechend ihrer Flugübungen und Aktivitäten musste ich Stück für Stück die Einrichtung des Flexis zurück bauen, damit sie nirgends anschlagen und sich ihre neuen Federn kaputt machen. 
Von der Erle fiel ein Ast nach dem anderen und zu guter Letzt flog der gesamte Blumentopf raus. 
Jetzt stehen da als Versteck für Stelzi ein paar Kräutertöpfe und ich habe zwei Steine aus der Aquarienabteilung als Ansitz für Stelzi rein dekoriert. 

Parallel gab es dann neue Sitzmöglichkeiten in Form von Spanngurten auf halber Höhe für alle. 

Stelzi macht jetzt täglich mehrere Ausflüge in die Küche und zurück und ihre Kondition hat sich ebenso verbessert, wie ihre Flugtechnik. 
Sie ist sehr scheu geworden - je besser ihre Flugfähigkeiten werden. 
Wenn ich zum täglichen sauber machen und Wasserwechsel ans Flexi komme, fliegt sie sofort in die Küche und setzt sich da aufs Kabel und wartet, bis ich fertig bin. 
Dann fliegt sie zurück ins Flexi, fängt erst ein paar Heimchen, Fruchtfliegen und Schaben zum 2. Frühstück und dann badet sie ausgiebig und mit wahrer Hingabe in dem dann noch warmen, frischen Wasser. 
Anschließend geht es auf einen Sitzstein zur Gefiederpflege und wenn da alles gerichtet ist, trällert sie aus vollem Halse vor sich hin. 

Sowie die Tage zuverlässig wärmer werden, werde ich das Vogelzimmer sauber machen und komplett neu bestücken, damit die Flieger dann schon umziehen können, damit sie dort ausgiebig anfangen können zu trainieren. 

Seit ca einer Woche kann auch Chap so gut __ fliegen, dass er mit Begeisterung mehrmals am Tag Rundflüge durch die Küche startet. 

Seit auch Chap Ausflüge in die Küche macht, habe ich in der Küche mit Hilfe eines dünnen Kabels lauter "Sitzleinen" von Schrank zu Schrank gezogen und das Flexi ist jetzt nicht mehr nur im oberen Viertel, sondern bis zur Hälfte offen, damit der Ein/Ausflug groß genug ist. 
Chap ist übrigends eindeutig ein "Er" - er singt und trällert, als wolle er alle Damen erreichen, die noch irgendwo auf dem Weg in den Norden sind 

Helga fliegt im Flexi bereits super gut und viel. 
Zwei Ausflüge aus dem Flexi passierten aber glaube ich eher aus Versehen und da landete er dann nach zwei Runden etwas "verzweifelt" auf dem Boden und ließ sich zurück tragen. 
Ich glaube, er war zum einen etwas irritiert und zum anderen auch ziemlich aus der Puste - er muss erst mal Kondition aufbauen  
Ja, Ihr lest richtig: Helga ist eindeutig ein "Er" - Er singt wie ein Weltmeister und flirtet laufend Sid an, die offensichtlich ein Mädel ist 

Aber bei beiden (Chap und Helga)  sieht das Gefieder schon richtig gut aus  und es fehlen nur noch ein oder zwei Schwungfedern, die wechseln müssen. 

Chip macht auch schon Flugversuche und schafft es nach zwei bis drei Anläufen von unten auf den Spanngurt, der auf halber Höhe durch das Flexi läuft. 
Die zwei bis drei Anläufe benötigt er, weil er immer erstmal rückwärts fliegt 
Irgend etwas stimmt da mit der Technik glaube ich noch nicht. 
Allerdings fehlen ihm auf beiden Seiten auch noch zwei Schwungfedern. 
Da sind noch die alten, die sehr löchrig sind. 

Trixie und Sid hatten ja letztes Jahr beide auf einer Seite die abgebrochenen (Trixie) bzw. verkürzten (Sid) Schwungfedern. 
Bei beiden sind die betroffenen Seiten immer noch kurz, während die jeweils andere Seite sehr gut aussieht. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass da die Schwungfedern noch bis zur normalen Länge wachsen. 
Es wäre ja furchbar, wenn das bei den beiden ein bleibender Schaden sein sollte. 
Beruhigend für mich ist die Tatsache, dass bei den anderen Päpplern von Überwinterungsschwalben jene Fussgänger mit verkürzten Schwungfedern teilweise auch nach wie vor noch die verkürzten Federn haben - also die Mauser ist definitiv noch lange nicht abgeschlossen. 

Trixie ist dabei super gut drauf und begibt sich kletternd zu den anderen auf die oberen Spanngurte und macht alles in allem einen zufriedenen und fröhlichen Eindruck. 

Sid bleibt immer eher auf den unteren Spanngurten, weil sie so viel flattert und Flugversuche macht, dass sie die Balance verliert. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie noch nachschiebt und dann endlich fliegen kann. 

Füssi und Fiete flirten was das Zeug hält und hängen nahezu immer zusammen. 
Ich denke, die zwei werden, wenn sie wirklich gegengeschlechtlich sind, im Sommer brüten  
Wenn ich großes Glück habe, werden wir für Füssi über 3 D Druck eine kleine Prothese anfertigen können, 
so dass sie ein wenig besser die Balance halten und laufen kann. 

Tja, so sieht es zur Zeit bei meinen Überwinterern aus. 
SIe sind alle gut drauf und ich habe neben ihrer Wald und Flur CD lautstarke Livemusik von Morgens bis Abends im Esszimmer  
Ganz besonders spannend finden sie es, wenn draussen vor dem Fenster am Vogelfütterer auf dem Tisch lauter Wildvögel kommen und gehen. 
Die werden dann immer lautstark angeträllert. 
Gelegentlich kommt auch Krah an den Fütterer und versucht ein paar zusätzliche Leckerchen zu erhaschen (Sie bekommt ja mit den anderen dreien jeden Morgen auf dem Garagendach ein ausgiebiges Frühstück). 
Wenn Krah einfliegt, gibt es bei meinen Überwinterern immer erstmal laute Warnrufe 
Wenn Vögel auftauchen, die sie noch nie zuvor gesehen haben, wird ebenfalls gewarnt und auch der Kater wird beschimpft, wenn er dort auftaucht - also mit anderen Worten, ich brauche gar nicht aus dem Fenster zu schauen - ich weiss schon anhand der Geräuschkulisse aus dem Vogelzimmer, wer gerade draußen am Fütterer ist 

Nachfolgend ein paar Fotos von der Truppe. 
Die dunklen Fotos habe ich Abends gemacht, nachdem das Licht ausging - so schlafen sie zur Zeit  
...und Krah vor dem Vogelzimmerfenster  
....ich muss unbedingt los eine neue Kamera kaufen - diese zoomt schlecht und die Farben sind unterirdisch  
In Natura sieht es lange nicht so trist aus, wie auf diesen Fotos - da macht das Fotografieren echt keinen Spass!!!


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

...und meine Küche steht randvoll mit Insektenzuchten. 
Auf dem Foto neue Heimchen. 
Ansonsten habe ich noch mehrere (stinkende  ) Kisten mit Soldatenfliegen in verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien, bis zu 3 Boxen mit Goldfliegen in verschiedenen Stadien und immer 10 -15 Dosen Fruchtfliegen.........
Also besuchertauglich ist meine Wohnung nur für hargesottene Gäste


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

Den Nymphensittichen geht es blendend. 
Sie haben sich super eingelebt und machen nur noch dummes Zeug  
Ohne Aufsicht kann ich sie im Wohnzimmer nicht mehr raus lassen. 
Also sitze ich Nachmittags von ca 16 Uhr bis 19 Uhr im Wohnzimmer und beaufsichtige die Bande, die mittlerweile sehr gekonnt und fleissig fliegt, wenn sie nicht gerade irgendetwas von meinem Schreibtisch klauen oder versuchen, die Futterdosen auf zu machen  
Anfang April in den Osterferien werden sie dann zu E. umziehen, wo sie ganz viel Beschäftigung mit Klickertraining kriegen werden  

                      

Zuwachs habe ich letzte Woche auch bekommen. 
Noch eine kleine Notfeder, die offensichtlich ein sehr armseliges Leben geführt hat. 
Ich vermute, dass der Kleine jahrelang als EInzelvogel gehalten wurde. 
Er ist fast komplett gerupft, fürchtet sich vor den anderen Nymphis - sie interessieren ihn auch nicht - er hat panische ANgst vor der Hand, fliegt einem aber gleichzeitig auf die Schulter und will immer an den Mund (ich fürchte, er wurde aus dem Mund gefüttert  ) und wenn er unter Stress gerät, dann setzt er sich vor die ABdeckung vom Wärmeplattenkabel (ein bedruckter Honigglasdeckel) und singst dem Deckel was vor und füttert den Deckel mit Körnern 
Es ist, als ob er sich in eine Phantasiewelt zurück zieht, wenn er unter Stress gerät. 
Der Kleine muss total vereinsamt gewesen sein. 
Ich hoffe, dass er von diesen Übersprungshandlungen langsam abkommt und sich doch mit anderen Nymphis zu beschäftigen lernt. 
Im Moment steht die Tierheimvoliere neben der anderen Voliere und ich mache beide auf, wenn ich im Wohnzimmer bin. 
Der kleine Nemo bekommt dann in seiner Voliere Besuch von den anderen vieren, interessiert sich aber nicht für sie und wenn sie ihm zu nahe kommen, faucht er sie so an, dass sie die Flucht ergreifen:


----------



## Ida17 (20. März 2018)

Hallo Kirstin,

schön wieder was von Dir zu hören, vor allem die guten Nachrichten!

Der arme kleine Nemo sieht wirklich erbärmlich aus, ich drück Dir ganz doll die Daumen, dass er sich wieder berappelt!
Wo kam er denn her? Gab es eine Anzeige an den Besitzer? Wie man Tiere so vernachlässigen kann ist mir immer wieder ein Rätsel


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2018)

Kirstin, ich glaube, es gelingt Dir, den armen kleinen Nemo wieder aufzupäppeln


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

@Ida17 ich denke, er wird sich berappeln - er braucht einfach Zeit  
Er wurde wohl ausgesetzt - mehr weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

irgendwie war der Beitrag hier doppelt - keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

kurze Zwischeninfo:
Akut sind die Zugvögel in Deutschland in großer Not und stellenweise sterben sie zu Tausenden.
Auch Schwalben und Mauersegler wurden von Päpplern in den PLZ Bereichen 3-9 schon gesichtet - es gibt noch keine Nahrung für sie.
Bitte schaut in die Plauderecke:
- defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## slavina (13. Apr. 2018)

Gibt es hier schon etwas neues ? Bin so neugierig !


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2018)

jaaaaa......es kommt auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch ein update - hatte absolut keine Zeit, weil ich von Morgens bis Abends ununterbrochen am Umziehen der Vögel ins Vogelzimmer war. 
Dieses Wochenende werde ich noch brauchen - dann sehe ich zumindest etwas Land. 
Seit gestern sind alle Vögel drüben - seit heute auch das große Flexi für die Fussgänger. 
Morgen kann ich hoffentlich Fotos machen. 
Und sowie ich aus Österreich zurück bin (nächstes Wochenende halte ich dort ja einen Vortrag) geht es hier auch wieder im gewohnten Rythmus weiter. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall aber versuchen vor Österreich hier noch ein update zu machen - ansonsten ist die Woche voll mit Vorbereitungen, damit alle Vögel gut versorgt sind, wenn ich die 3 Tage weg bin.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Apr. 2018)

Wie cool – was denn für ein Vortrag? Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

Tanny schrieb:


> Und sowie ich aus Österreich zurück bin (nächstes Wochenende halte ich dort ja einen Vortrag) geht es hier auch wieder im gewohnten Rythmus weiter.


Dann mach doch mal ein bisschen Reklame wann, wo, für die Österreicher im Forum


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2018)

nur schnell: 

https://www.phytopharma.at/index.php?kat=Begegnung
Näheres später, wenn ich über die Vögel schreibe


----------



## Wildvogelhilfe Koch (15. Apr. 2018)

Der Vortrag von dir wird bestimmt spannend, lebendig und lehrreich. Schade, das ich da nicht teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2018)

So, jetzt werde ich mal das versprochene update versuchen bevor ich abreise.
Bevor ich mit den Zöglingen anfange ert mal kurz news zu Krah und Herzi  
Ich vermute mal, dass Herzi ein "er" ist. 
Er scheint sich mit einer Partnerin (die ich ihm niemals eindeutig zuordnen konnte, weil immer mehrere Blaumeisen da waren) in dem kleinen Nistkasten am Carportdach niedergelassen zu habe.
Ich vermute (da kann man nicht rein schauen), dass die Partnerin schon brütet. 
ich sehe Herzi lediglich mehrmals am Tag eine kurze Stipvisite im Nistkasten zu machen. 
Und dabei stört es ihn überhaupt nicht, wenn wir auf Armeslänge am Tisch sitzen - Herzi landet an der Regenkette, erzählt uns was und verschwindet im Nistkasten. 
  

Krah ist mit dem Mädel (der "Kumpel" aus seinem Geburtsjahr, "der" immer in seiner Nähe war, entpuppt sich jetzt als Mädel) hier geblieben. 
Den Winter über haben er und seine Freundin einträchtig nebeneinander mit meinem alten Brutpaar zusammen auf dem Garagendach gefrühstückt. 
Vor etwa zwei - drei Wochen fing es dann an, zunehmend Krach zu geben zwischen den zwei Männchen. 
Nach einer richtig heftigen Auseinandersetzung, wo es zur Sache ging, war dann klar, dass das alte Brutpaar den Platz räumen muss. 
Krah hat seine Adoptiveltern auf die Plätze verwiesen 
Nun brütet Familie Krah in einem der Bäume hinter dem Trailplatz und das alte Brutpaar musste auf die andere Seite des Hauses umziehen. 
Die 2 bekommen jetzt ihr Frühstück im Garten, damit es mit Krahs keinen Krach mehr gibt. 
        

Dann hat noch eine meiner Handaufzuchten vom letzten Jahr bei Amsels entschieden, sich den sichersten brutplatz auf dem Hof zu suchen: 
ebenfalls auf Armeslänge entfernt von meinem Sitzplatz in der Kaffeeecke hat Amselchen ein Nest unter das Efeunetz ins Carportdach gebaut  
Sie ist dermaßen zutraulich, wie ich es noch bei keiner Wildamsel erlebt habe - darum sind wir uns ziemlich sicher, dass es eine "unserer" Damen sein muss: 
       

Last not least: davon habe ich allerdings keine Fotos bisher: 
Kohlmeises haben dieses Jahr nicht wieder Fort Knox bezogen - sie haben den Feldsperlingen das Feld überlassen - scheint, sie haben keinen Bock mehr darauf, dass ihnen immer die Küken geklaut werden. 
Sie haben sich jetzt einen absolut sperlingssicheren Brutplatz gesucht _ ungewöhnlich für Meisen: 
Sie sind hinten auf der Diele in einer Halbhöhle, die ich da mal an einen Balken geschraubt hatte für Marco. 
Um dahin zu kommen, müssen sie vorne durch die Tür und dann durch die gesamte Diele __ fliegen - aber da ist es immer gleichbleibendes Wetter, keine Feinde - beste Bedingungen  
Und auch der Zaunkönig baut mal wieder ein paar Nester auf der Diele. 
Soweit zu den kleinen Wilden. 

Nun zu den Überwinterern: 

Vor rund 2,5 - 3 Wochen war es draussen noch eisig kalt, manchmal schneite es heftig, eisiger Ostwind aber wir hatten immer strahlenden Sonnenschein. 
Die Überwinterer saßen im Eßzimmer bei lauschigen 20 Grad in der Sonne und .....bekamen Frühlingsgefühle 
Chap versuchte verzweifelt - erfolglos mangels Lehms - oben rechts im Flexi ein Nest zu bauen indem er alles, was irgendwie nach dünnem Stängel, Heuhalm oder so aussah aus der Küche sammelte und versuchte, es im Flexi anzukleben. 
Chip flog immer fleissig mit rum. 
Füssi und Fiete sind nur noch am Kuscheln und Turteln und Helga und Sid sind heftigst verliebt. 
Stelzi wurde immer unruhiger und flog nur noch in der Küche rum oder jagte im Flexi am Boden. 
          


Es war eigentlich noch zu kalt, aber es wurde definitiv Zeit, dass zumindest die Flieger ins Vogelzimmer umziehen, wo sie sich mehr austoben können. 
Ich räumte also das Vogelzimmer aus, machte dort gründlich sauber und richtete es neu ein. 
Gleichzeitig habe ich im Esszimmer schrittweise die Heizung abgesenkt, so dass die Vögel Nachts am Ende nur noch ca 8 Grad und tagsüber 10 - 12 Grad hatten. 
Meine Küche sah in der Zeit aus, als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen: 
  

Nachdem die Wettervorhersage nach dem letzten Kälteeinbruch vor etwas über einer Woche stabile Plusgrade ansagte, zogen zunächst Chip, Chap und Stelzi ins Vogelzimmer um. 
Ich hatte dort eine Karmikheizlampe über einem Sitzseil aufgehängt und eine Wärmeplatte auf der Bienenbeute bei den Futter- und Badeschalen mit einer Sitzrinde platziert. 
Nach der ersten Aufregung fingen die drei an, das neue Domizil zu erkunden und sie genossen sichtlich die vielen Möglichkeiten mit den verschiedenen Zweigen und Ästen. 
Die Schwalben schliefen Nachts unter der Keramiklampe auf dem Sitzseil. 
Stelzi saß immer auf einem der Zweige ohne Zusatzwärme. 
Da die drei sich da so gut machten, habe ich ihnen bereits am nächsten Tag nach dem letzten heftigen Regentag das fenster raus genommen und die AUsflugklappe zur Voliere aufgemacht. 
Stelzi brauchte nur 15 Minuten, da war sie erstmals draußen und konnte ihr Glück kaum fassen  
Chip und Chap folgten ca eine Stunde später und flogen zunächst aufgeregt hin und her. 
Dann setzten sie sich auf den hohen Querzweig und schauten sich mit grossen Augen bestimmt eine weitere Stunde die riesige Welt an 
Alle 3 flogen von da ab regelmäßig je nach Wetter rein und raus und zum Schlafen gingen sie zuverlässig rein. 

Nachdem die anderen umgezogen waren, stellte ich fest, dass die anderen Schwalben im Esszimmer unruhig wurden. 
Sie schienen die anderen zu vermissen. 
Also beschloss ich, sie ebenfalls umzuziehen. 
bereits im November hatte ich ein 2. großes Flexi bestellt, was aber bis heute nicht lieferbar war  
Also würde ich erstmal ein kleineres Flexi ins Vogelzimmer bauen müssen, damit ich die Schwalben umsetzen und dann das große Flexi leer räumen kann. 
Da es nicht durch die Türen passte, musste ich es abbauen, dann draußen mit heißem Wasser reinigen (alle Wände waren ja vollgekotet) und dann habe ich es bis zum nächsten Tag trocknen lassen. 
Die Fussgänger waren derweil entsetzt - sie fühlten sich in dem schmalen, hohen Flexi alles andere als wohl - sie waren schließlich Weite gewöhnt. 
natürlich hatten auch sie eine Wärmepaltte im Flexi, wo sie sich auch alle schmollend drunter verkrochen. 

Am nächsten Tag, als das große Flexi trocken war, habe ich also den ganzen Tag fieberhaft im Vogelzimmer das große Flexi wieder aufgebaut und eingerichtet und Abends gegen 17 Uhr die Schwalben glücklich gemacht, als ich sie wieder in ihr großes, vertrautes Flexi setzte  

Von da ab waren sie auch wieder alle die Alten  
Helga schläft meistens draußen auf den Zweigen bei Chip und Chap, fliegt aber tagsüber zurück ins Flexi und verbringt die meiste Zeit zusammen mit Sid.
Sie fliegt gut, obwohl man sehen kann, dass sie auf einer Seite ein leicht versteiftes Gelenk hat und sie hat noch keine anständigen Schwanzfedern
Dafür ist das übrige Gefieder absolut perfekt. 
Keine Ahnung, ob die Schwanzfedern noch länger werden - das was da ist, sieht intakt aus - eben nur zu kurz. 

Sid schiebt leider offenbar auf der Seite mit den verkürzten Schwungfedern keine längeren neuen Federn  
Es hat sich da absolut nichts getan und ich befürchte, Sid wird ebenfalls bleiben müssen. 
Auch bei Trixie sieht es nicht gut aus  
Die Seite, wo die abgebrochenen Federn waren sieht praktisch noch genau so aus, wie im Herbst. 
Ansonsten hat sie ein top Gefieder. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ihr Problem ist. 
Aber sie macht einen zufriedenen Eindruck und scheint mit ihrer Situation zumindest zur Zeit gut klar zu kommen. 
Füssi fliegt im Flexi  - sie kann zwar nicht laufen, aber seit ihre Federn sauber nachgewachsen sind, kann sie sich sehr gut fliegend fortbewegen. 
Fiete versucht immer wieder zu fliegen - aber das wird immer ein holpriges "knapp über dem Boden fortbewegen" - die Versteifung des Gelenkes ist zu heftig. 
Allerdings scheinen Füssi und Fiete das völlig normal zu finden - sie haben sich gesucht und gefunden und wirken, als wären sie rundum zufrieden  

Ich denke, wenn es etwas wärmer ist und vor allem stabil die Sonne scheint und mehr Schwalben da sind (zur zeit sind nur ein paar Männchen eingetroffen), werden Chip und Chap wohl ausfliegen. 
Für die anderen warte ich jetzt auf ein anderes Flexi (ich habe noch mal eines bestellt, was etwas kleiner ist, als das jetzige und hoffe, dass wenigstens das lieferbar ist) 
Das Flexi will ich dann inter dem Carportdach fest installieren (hängend), so dass ich, wenn die Sonne scheint, die Fussgängertruppe tagsüber für ein paar Stunden da rüber setzen kann, da die Voliere/das Vogelzimmerfenster ja nach Norden gehen. 
ich denke, die Fussgänger müssen auch unbedingt richtig Sonne haben. 

Jetzt erstmal ein paar Fotos aus dem Vogelzimmer - die gehen dann im nächsten beitrag weiter, weil hier nicht mehr rein passen - und danach noch Stelzi s Geschichte


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2018)

hier die restlichen Fotos aus dem Vogelzimmer: 
                              

Nun zu Stelzi: 
Am 2. Tag den Stelzi in der Voliere unterwegs war, bekam sie Besuch von........ Marco!!!! und einer 2. __ Bachstelze, von der ich nicht weiss, wer das ist. 
Es ist nicht Marcos Partnerin vom letzten Jahr. 
Die 3 Bachstelzen fingen heftigst an zu flirten. 
Marco und Co kamen ständig und umflogen die Voliere, nahmen am Gitter Kontakt auf und wenn sie mal einen Moment weg waren, rief Stelzi die Zwei ununterbrochen. 
Wir beobachteten das einige Tage. 
Es wurde immer intensiver. 
Eigentlich wollte ich warten, bis wir einen sonnigen Tag bekommen, wenn ich Stelzi raus lasse. 
Aber sie wollte unbedingt und wir überlegten, dass es vielleicht sinnvoll sei, sie dann gehen zu lassen, solange sich die zwei noch so um sie bemühen. 
ich vermute, dass Stelzi ein Mädel ist und die anderen zwei sie umgarnen. 
Die weiblichen Bachstelzen scheinen noch nicht da zu sein. 
Was könnte Stelzi besseres passieren, als zwei Herren, die sich ihrer annehmen und sie mit dem Gelände, der Futtersuche und Schlafplatzwahl vertraut machen.....
Einen Sperberangriff auf einen Feldsperling (erfolgreich) am Misthaufen hatte Stelzi bereits miterlebt - sie wusste also, dass da Gefahren aus der Luft lauern. 
Also öffnete ich am Samstag Mittag die Dachluke der Voliere - es war relativ warm und windstill, aber bedeckt mit Nieselregen. 
Kaum war die Voliere 15 Minuten offen, flogen bereits Kohlmeisen ein und aus und holten sich Stelzi s Insekten  
Die anderen 2 Bachstelzen setzten sich auf den Rand der offenen Luke und riefen Stelzi. 
Das alles dauerte und zog isch hin - darum habe ich zwischendurch den anderen im Vogelzimmer eben ein paar __ Fliegen aussetzen wollen. 
Als ich wieder raus kam, war Stelzi mit den anderen zwei weg 

Ich war im mittlerweile strömenden regen noch eine halbe Stunde unterwegs, fand sie aber nicht. 
Also ging ich ins Haus, endlich sauber machen. 
Als ich ca 2 Std. später aus dem fenster schaute, sah ich entsetzt den Sperber mit einer hellen beute im Fang aus Richtung Voliere wegfliegen
Den ganzen Nachmittag suchte ich auf dem Grundstück nach den bachstelzen und hoffte inständig, dass Stelzi nicht zum Opfer geworden ist. 

Als gegen 16/17 Uhr eine der Reiterinnen kam, meinte sie, an den garagen sind ja Bachstelzen! 
Ich schaute hin und da liefen und flogen: Stelzi und die anderen zwei fröhlich rein und raus und sammelten Insekten aus der Spinnwebenverhangenen Garage 

Leider bekam ich gerade mal ein Foto hin, dann flogen alle drei zusammen über den Hof und entschwanden hinter dem Stall über die Koppeln. 

Heute habe ich Stelzi mit einer der beiden kurz auf dem Dach gesehen - der hängende Flügel war deutlich zu sehen - leider hatte ich die Kamera nicht dabei. 
Aber auf jeden Fall geht es Stelzi gut! 
Sie ist glücklich - und sie hält super mit den anderen mit und ist gegangen "ohne sich einmal umzuschauen" - also ihr scheint es an nichts zu fehlen 
                      

Zu guter letzt jetzt noch eine kurze traurige Info: 
Vom Tierheim bekam ich letzte Woche eine erwachsene Amsel, die als Katzenopfer schwer verletzt abgegeben wurde. 
Das TH war sofort beim Tierarzt und die Amsel wurde antibiotisch versorgt. 
Neben den Verletzungen schienen auch die Nerven etwas abbekommen zu haben - die Beine waren unbrauchbar - eines ganz, eines eingeschränkt. 
Von fritzie wusste ich ja, dass sich solche Nervenverletzungen oft regenerieren - also bekam sie eine Chance. 
Sie futterte gut und am 3. Tag hatte sie sogar am tauben bein wieder leichten Greifreflex. 
Eigentlich wirkte es so, als ob sie es packt. 
Am Morgen des 4. Tages lag sie dann leider tot im Gehege  
Ich fürchte, da hat dann trotz der ANtibiose die Infektion durch den Katzenbiss zugeschlagen. 
Dass die Verletzungen selbst ursächlich waren, glaube ich nicht, da sich dort ja eigentlich eher alles auf dem Weg der Besserung war. 

Alle Päppler die ich kenne berichten zur Zeit ständig von Katzenopfern, die sie bekommen. 
Bitte liebe Katzenhalter: die Balz- und Brutzeit hat begonnen. 
Behaltet ure Katzen für die nächsten Wochen drinnen - oder zumindest, wo es nicht komplett geht, behaltet sie tagsüber drinnen und lasst sie nur Nachts raus, damit unsere heimischen Wildtiere eine Chance haben. 


Ach ja, und zu den Nymphis nur kurz - Fotos gibt es beim nächsten Mal aktuell: 
Mani und Iduna sind zu meiner Reitbeteiligung gezogen und ihnen geht es hervorragend. 
Bragi und Sol sind froh, von den Youngsters nicht mehr bedrängt zu werden und Nemo geht es prächtig. 
Er normalisiert sich und wird langsam zu einem zufriedenen Nymphi  
Einen kleinen Welli habe ich jetzt noch vom Tierheim bekommen, der gefunden wurde und hier auf seine Besitzer wartet. 
Falls sich da niemand meldet, werden wir ihm hoffentlich ein neues, tolles zu Hause mit vielen Wellis finden


----------



## Krächzi (17. Apr. 2018)

Danke für das ausführliche Update. Krah, diese "undankbare", frühreife Göre, da schau an! Dabei ist er doch eigentlich noch gar nicht richtig geschlechtsreif....naja, 2 Jahre....das ist dann sein drittes....okay, und die Adoptiv-Eltern haben sich mit ihm geeinigt. Kann ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich schaden, vielleicht sind sie ja schon älter, und viele Nachkommen scheinen sie ja nicht durch gebracht zu haben. Andere Krah-Paare scheint es wohl auch nicht im Umkreis zu geben....Und gemeinsam mit Krah und Schwiegertochter als ein Familien-Clan kann man vielleicht auch die eigenen Babys besser durchbringen.  

Finde ich ja toll, dass Marco wieder da ist! Aber was wird seine Ex sagen, wenn sie ankommt und er ne Neue hat? 

Herzi ist ja herzig! Und die Spatzen erst! Das müssen dann wohl auch welche von den K/Clausis und K/Claudis sein.

Wer ist eigentlich der Albino-Waldrapp auf dem Bild?


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Kirstin, ein dickes Dankeschön für Deine Fortsetzung


----------



## Ida17 (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen,

da schließe ich mich doch direkt an mit einem ebenso dicken Dankeschön an 
Toll, dass es Deine Zöglinge so gut über den Winter geschafft haben und der Frühling sie alle lockt


----------



## slavina (17. Apr. 2018)

Ich auch so ein toller Bericht !!!! Danke für die Fortsetzung und die viele Arbeit die Du Dir machst !


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2018)

Schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2018)

So liebe Leute, ich bin zurück aus Österreich.
Der erste Tiertag von Phytopharma war absolut gigantisch toll. 
Ich habe wunderbare Menschen kennenglernt, das Seminarhotel am Wesenufer war wie Urlaub pur, von jedem einzelnen Vortrag habe ich etwas Neues dazu gelernt.

Ich verwende die Therapeutika von Phytopharma aus der Oligo, Litho, Gemmo und Phythotherapie sowie die Tonerden ja schon seit deutlich mehr als 15 Jahren sowohl bei meinen Pferden und Hunden, als auch bei mir und bei den Wildvögeln.
Insofern stehe ich schon unendlich lange mit dem Haus in Kontakt.

Besonders hat mich gefreut, erleben zu dürfen, was ich aufgrund unserer Telefonate und e-mails bei Fragen meinerseits immer vermutet habe:
Die Leute von Phytopharma haben nicht einfach nur einen agenturgemachten Slogan: "Aus großer Achtung vor der Natur", sondern sie leben das.

Rund 70 Teilnehmer waren am ersten Tiertag aus Österreich und Deutschland dort und es war eine sehr herzliche, fast familiäre Atmosphäre.
Als "Arbeitsreise" habe ich das Ganze keine Sekunde empfunden.
Es war der reinste Kurzurlaub mit phantastischen Gesprächen, super Essen und tollem Wetter in schönster Landschaft.

Extrem informativ und lehrreich waren die Vorträge für mich.
Dies lag sicher ganz besonders darin begründet, dass die Referenten allesamt keine Vortragsprofis waren, sondern erfahrene und langjährige Anwender der Therapiearten und/oder einzelner der Therapeutika.

Sie kamen aus den verschiedensten Berufsgruppen:
erfahrene "Laien", wie ich oder eine Biobäuerin, über einen Tierarzt, eine Apothekerin bis hin zu einer Heilpraktikerin/Ostheopathin wurden aus den verschiedensten Richtungen Fallbeispiele aus der Praxis in Verbindung mit viel Hintergrundinformationen auf eine Art vermittelt, dass sowohl der berufliche Profi als auch der Tierbesitzer als meist tiermedizinischer Laie nicht nur alles verstand, sondern auch anwendbares Wissen mit bekam.

Dass die Veranstaltung und jeder einzelne Vortrag ankamen, bewies für mich, dass weder irgendwer früher ging, noch jemand während eines der Vorträge den Raum verließ - und das, obwohl durch die geöffneten Fensterfronten des Seminarraum nur wenige Schritte nach draußen auf die Donauterassen lockten, wo man bei atemberaubendem AUsblick und rund 28 Grad praktisch über der Donau sitzend die Seele hätte baumeln lassen können.

Wenn jemand einen Vortrag hielt, hätte man im Raum eine Stecknadel fallen hören.
Ich denke, eine bessere Bestätigung dafür, dass die Veranstaltung gelungen war, kann man nicht bekommen 

....
So, und im nächsten Beitrag nun zurück zu den Vögeln:


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2018)

Es beginnt noch wieder mit einer traurigen Nachricht:
kurz, bevor es nach Österreich los ging, nach meinem letzten Eintrag hier, bekam ich nachmittags einen Notruf:
ein kleines, nacktes Küken war vormittags bei der Arbeit auf dem Boden gefunden worden - weit und breit kein Nest.
Die Finder hatten es in einem Wollpulli eingewickelt untergebracht, bis sie mich erreichten.
Leider wussten sie nicht, dass so splitternackte Küken in dem Alter rund 35 - 38 Grad Wärme und ausreichend Luftfeuchtigkeit benötigen.
Nachdem wir gesprochen hatten, haben sie das Küken sofort wärmer gesetzt und fuhren los zu mir.
Leider war es zu spät.
Das Kleine war wohl schon zu lange ausgekühlt - es ist auf der Fahrt zu mir verstorben 

Wenn kleine Vogelküken zu lange auskühlen, nehmen die inneren Organe Schaden und selbst, wenn sie bei dem dann anschließenden AUfwärmen noch leben, kann es sein, dass die Organe bereits so nachhaltig geschädigt sind, dass sie es nicht mehr schaffen - das war hier der Fall 

Für alle zur Info - falls Ihr mal so etwas habt:
einen kleinen Karton nehmen, eine PET Flasche mit heißem Wasser oder ein aufgewärmtes Wärmepack oder Wärmflasche oder so rein, Handtuch drüber, Handtuchnest, wo das Küken aufrecht mit Halt drin sitzen kann drauf oder neben, für die Luftfeuchtigkeit ein kleines Stück feuchtes (mit heißem Wasser) Tuch/Küchenpapier  mit rein (nicht in direktem Kontakt zum Küken) ggf. Fieberthermometer, um sicher zu stellen, dass es nicht über 38 Grad geht, Deckel mit Luftlöchern drauf und dann nur bei längerem Transport ggf. die Wärmequelle zwischendurch erneuern.
     

Gestern dann ein heftiges Erlebnis mit Happy End:
ich kam raus auf die Diele, wollte zu den Schwalben rüber ins Vogelzimmer.
Da hörte ich hinten, wo die Kohlmeisen brüten ein gewaltiges Geschrei.
Mein erster Gedanke: der Dackel hat da einen der Vögel 
Ich stürzte hin - was ich sah verschlug mir die Sprache:
Auf dem Boden lag mit weit ausgebreiteten Flügel in Todesangst schreiend und völlig entkräftet eine erwachsene Kohlmeise, die von zwei anderen Kohlmeisen scharf attackiert wurde
Ihr Ziel war eindeutig: sie wollten den fremdling töten.
Ich ging natürlich sofort hin - die zwei, denen das Nest dort gehört flogen schimpfend auf einen Balken, das kleine Unglücksvögelchen konnte ich so aufnehmen.
Er blutete etwas aus dem weit aufgesperrten Schnabel und war ansonsten völlig apathisch.
Ich rechnete nicht damit, dass er die nächste halbe Stunde überlebt.
SO schnell es ging, bereitete ich mit einer Hand (in der anderen mit Handtuch drüber den kleinen Vogel) einen Karton mit Handtuchnest vor, setzte den Kleinen rundum gut gestützt da rein, träufelte ihm einen Tropfen Traumeel ad us vet inj. Lsg. auf den Schnabelrand (bitte NIEMALS Flüssigkeit in den Schnabel geben), verschloss den Karton und stellte ihn ruhig und dunkel bei normaler Zimmertemperatur ins Esszimmer.

Dann ging ich ins Vogelzimmer und machte dort erstmal die Schwalben sauber, fütterte etc.

Als ich zwei Stunden später wieder ins Esszimmer kam, rumorte es im Karton.
Die Kohlmeise lebte offenbar noch.
Da ich nicht riskieren wollte, dass sie mir, falls sie fit ist, entwischt und im Zimmer irgendwo gegen knallt,
aber auch nicht draussen entwischt und wohlmöglich nur eingeschränkt __ fliegen kann, bin ich mit dem Karton zum Öffnen und Nachschauen in die Voliere gegangen.

Als ich den Karton geöffnet hatte, saß sie einige Sekunden geduckt da, dann schoß sie aus dem Karton und flog laut schimpfend von Gitter zu Gitter.
Innerhalb von Sekunden war der/die Partner/in außen an der Voliere und schimpfte ebenso 

So, wie sich der kleine Kerl aufführte, war er wieder topfit - also machte ich die Volierenluke auf und innerhalb von einer Minute schoss der Kleine raus und beide Kohleisen entfleuchten Richtung Reitplatz 
          

Die Schwalben und die Nymphis haben meine ABwesenheit super überstanden.
Sie wurden bestens von Ina, Anke und Emily versorgt und als ich zurück kam, haben weder die Vögel, noch die Hunde oder mein Pferd besonders überschwengliche Freude gezeigt.
ich wurde begrüßt, wie wenn ich vom Einkaufen zurück kam ....
....wobei, eigentlich ist das ja ein super Zeichen, denn es zeigt, dass sie alle bestens versorgt waren 

Als ich nach meiner Rückkehr in die Küche kam, stand dort ein kleines Päckchen auf meinem Tisch:
Am Samstag war die Post da und hat etwas für Fiete und Füssi gebracht 

Es gibt bei Facebook eine Gruppe "Filzen, Stricken, Nähen für Wildtierpfleglinge" in der viele handarbeitsbegabte Tierliebhaber unermüdlich handarbeiten, um für die vielen Pflegestellen in Deutschland die verschiedensten Wünsche zu erfüllen.

Dort hat Annett Booth meinen WUnsch nach einem "Liebesnest" für Füssi und Fiete "abonniert" und mir ein kleines Häuschen für die Zwei gezaubert.
Um jetzt nicht alles noch mal schreiben zu müssen, kopiere ich hier mal rein, was ich gestern in der Nähgruppe bei FB dazu geschrieben habe:
*Kopie:*
_Die wunderschöne Mehlschwalbengarage mit Vorhang war da!!!
Heute Morgen konnte ich es kaum erwarten, bis ich das Schwalbengehege fertig hatte und die neue Garage für die zwei mit einbauen konnte. 
Wie würden sie es finden? 
Nun, nachdem ich die Garage eingebaut hatte, habe ich Füssi und Fiete vor den noch halb hochgeklappten Vorhang gesetzt und.... 
....zack - waren sie drin verschwunden - redeten ganz aufgeregt, hüpften da rum und untersuchten alles. 
Dann begannen sie zu kuscheln und sich hinter den Vorhang zu drücken - die Aufforderung war klar: 
Tür zu!!!! 
Also habe ich den Vorhang bis auf ein kleines Eckchen schon mal runter gemacht. 
Seither habe ich die zwei nicht mehr gesehen - ich höre sie nur glücklich flirten und quasseln und ab und an steckt mal einer den Kopf raus und fischt sich ein Futtertier rein. 
Annett Booth Du hast den Zweien mit der tollen Garage alle Schwalbenfeiertage des Jahres auf einen Tag gelegt!!!
DU glaubst gar nicht, was Du mir und noch viel mehr den Zweien für eine riesien Freude gemacht hast. 
Leider sieht man von diesem wunderschönen Stoffdesign wenig, weil ich die Garage mit einer Pappe mit Küchenpapier nach oben abschirmen musste, da sie sonst innerhalb weniger Stunden von meinen Fliegern und noch Fußgängern von außen komplett zugekackt wäre....._
*Kopie Ende*

....die 2 schweben im 7. Himmel!
               
Und der Hammer ist dann noch: sie koten NICHT in ihr neues Heim, sondern befördern schön ordentlich alles vor die Tür 
Diese Fotos sind von VOR dem sauber machen von heute Morgen!
   

...und hier noch ein paar Fotos von den anderen - allen geht es bestens


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2018)

Danke Kirstin !!
Toll, unterhaltsam, schön und informativ


----------



## Krächzi (26. Apr. 2018)

Herzi war bei der Meisen-Attacke zufällig nicht beteiligt ?


----------



## Tyrano86 (26. Apr. 2018)

Wirklisch super deine Erlebnisse. in Abwesenheit eines Familien freundes hat meine Mutter vor einer Woche auf dessen Katzen aufgepasst. Als sie den Katzen Futter gab war das Wohnzimmer verwüstet inklusive große schwarze Federn und leichten Blut Spuren. Als sie nach unten in den großen Keller ging wo es eine kleine Katzenklappe gibt hat Sie eine Tür geöffnet um sich die Katzenklappe auch von draußen an zu sehen, dort war auch nichts. Weiter im Keller saß eine verstörte Elster in einer Ecke. Die Katzen die wieder zu dem Vogel wollten wurden verscheucht. Die Elster flatterte dann schnell durch die Gänge raus durch die Tür. Verletztungen konnten aber auf die schnelle nicht direkt festgestellt werden. Die Elster konnte aber noch __ Fliegen.
Wahnsinn scheinbar haben die beiden Katzen die arme Elster durch die Klappe gezerrt und in der Wohnung massakriert, wie sie überleben konnte ist mir ein Rätsel, leider weiß ich nicht ob sie es wirklich geschafft hat.


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2018)

@ Krächzi nein, Herzi war völlig unbeteiligt - es war ein Kohlmeisenpärchen, was auf meiner Diele brütet und eine fremde Kohlmeise attackiert hat, die ihrem Nest zu nahe kam. 

@Tyrano Das ist ja eine furchtbare Geschichte  
Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hat die Elster irgendwo Brut und es kann gut sein, dass die Katzen die Elster vom Nest geholt haben. 
Wenn die Elster die Folgen der Attacke nicht übersteht, ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ihre Brut verloren 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja Eure Freunde davon überzeugen, die Katzen in der Brut und Satzzeit ausschließlich Nachts raus zu lassen (also von Sonnenuntergang - wenn alle Singvögel zur Ruhe gekommen sind bis Sonnenaufgang). Nachts finden die Katzen die Vögel höchstens durch Zufall, weil die Vögel Nachts still sind. 
Eine katzenklappe kann man mit einem Timer versehen, so dass sie Abends erst entsprecchend öffnet. 
Und wenn man nur Morgens richtig viel füttert und Abends höchstens eine Miniportion, dann werden die Katzen den Tag drinnen auch voll akzeptieren, da sie von Natur aus sowieso nachtaktive Jäger sind. 
Es ist dramatisch, wieviele tote Wildtiere jedes Jahr auf die Rechnung unserer Hauskatzen gehen und unsere heimischen Wildtiere haben keine Chance gegen sie, da sie auf die Hauskatze insbesondere in der gigantischen Zahl nicht eingestellt sind. 
100 Mio Vögel gehen allein auf die Rechnung unserer Hauskatzen  
Wenigstens bei ihnen haben wir es in der Hand, das einzugrenzen.


----------



## DbSam (27. Apr. 2018)

Tanny schrieb:


> 100 Mio Vögel gehen allein auf die Rechnung unserer Hauskatzen


*hust*
Also, Tanny, was soll dieser Mist mit dieser idiotisch hohen Zahl?

Der NABU selbst schätzt den Vogelbestand in Deutschland auf 400 Millionen Vögel und den Katzenbestand auf 8,4 Millionen.
Also töten unsere Katzen jedes Jahr genau ein Viertel unserer gesamten Vogelwelt in Deutschland?
Jupp, das glaube ich sofort.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bin ja schon froh, dass Du nicht noch mit der nächst höheren geschätzten Zahl von 200 Mio. um die Ecke gekrochen bist ...

PPS:
Ich finde, dass der Einfluss der Menschen viel gefährlicher für die Vogel- und die gesamte Umwelt ist.


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Carsten, 
sorry, ja - ich habe den Fehler gemacht, mich allein auf die in der Nature Communications veröffentlichten Studie zu verlassen. 
Asche auf maein Haupt. 
Habe jetzt mal nachrecherchiert - es ist wohl in der Tat so, dass die allermeisten Studien - egal in welche Richtung die Zahlentendenzen gehen, sich überwiegend mit relativ geringer gesicherter Datenlage und daraus errechneten Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen behelfen (so im übrigen auch die SCHÄTZUNG des Nabu hinsichtlich des Gesamtvogelbestandes in De.) 
Nur wenige, relativ eingegrenzte Studien haben breitere, belastbare Datenlagen - wobei sich da immer noch gewaltige Mengen an getöteten Wildtieren ergeben - getötet aufgrund eines Spieltriebes - nicht, weil die Tiere zwecks Ernährung drauf angewiesen sind. 
Und natürlich gibt es viele andere Verursacher des Wildtiertodes, die keinen Deut besser sind (Vogelmörder im Mittelmeerraum, Windräder, Pestizide, Gebäudeversiegelungen etc.pp.) 
Aber weil es auch die anderen Ursachen gibt - an denen wir genau so arbeiten müssen - kann das doch keine Entschuldigung sein, um dieses Problem auszublenden. 
Und es gibt schlicht sehr einfache, auch für Katzen verträgliche Möglichkeiten, wie man zumindest die Beutezahlen der Katzen stark einschränken kann: und die heisst: in der Brutzeit tagsüber drinnen lassen. 
Dass das funktioniert, kann ich aus eigener Beobachtung absolut bestätigen. 
ich habe einen halbwilden Hofkater, der seit 3 Jahren (seit mir das Problem, dass er tagsüber spielend die Ästlinge von den Büschen pflückte) tagsüber im Stall eingesperrt bleibt und nur Nachts raus kommt - und seither habe ich im Gegensatz zu früher wenn es hoch kommt noch ein bis zwei Mal im gesamten Sommer einen mitgebrachten Vogel, dafür deutlich mehr Mäuse und Ratten (die ich dann an die Kräehen verfüttere, da mein kater sie überhaupt nicht frisst). 
Meine Mieterin hat 3 Hauskatzen, die ebenfalls tagsüber in der Brutzeit drin bleiben und mit der Umstellung kein Problem hatten. 
Auch sie bringen nur noch Nager mit. 
Auf Spektrum.de habe ich eine wie ich finde sehr differenzierten Betrachtung der weltweiten Diskussion und Untersuchungen gefunden. 

Wenn Du möchtest, können wir das auch gerne weiter diskutieren. 
Vielleicht kann dann einer der Mods so nett sein, unsere diesbezügliche Diskussion in die Plauderecke zu verschieben?


----------



## DbSam (27. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Kirstin,

wir müssen da nicht unbedingt weiter diskutieren.
Man sollte bitte nur nicht unreflektiert solche unrealistisch hohen Zahlen in Bezug zum Gesamtvogelbestand in Deutschland weiterverbreiten.

Zu Deinem Link:
Das hatte ich schon einmal gelesen, ich kenne die Meinungen und Ansichten.
Denn es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Deinen Einwurf vollkommen bestreite, sondern habe nur die unreflektierte Höhe der Opferzahlen moniert.

Ansonsten, wenn man in dem Link so ausführlich die Auswirkungen von Katzenpopulationen auf Inseln betrachtet, dann können wir uns auch gern über die Schäden von anderen Tierarten, welche von Menschen auf Inseln und/oder Kontinenten mitgebracht und ausgesetzt wurden, unterhalten.
Siehe auch die Krabben 'King Crabs'- Stalins letzte Rache, etc.

Unbestritten ist die nötige Eindämmung der wildlebenden Katzenpopulation durch Kastration/Sterilisation.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der Clown in meinem Avatar ist übrigens auch ein erfolgreicher Mäusejäger. Was man frühmorgens unschwer an den verbliebenen Mahlzeitresten erkennen kann, welche die Dienerschaft dann höflichst entfernen darf.
In den letzten 4 Jahren hat er aber anscheinend nur zweimal 'Glück' bei der Vogeljagd gehabt. Wobei er wahrscheinlich einen Vogel woanders aufgelesen hat. Wenn man das mal außer Acht lässt, dann beträgt sein Anteil am Gesamtvolumen einen halben Vogel pro Jahr.

Ansonsten hält er sich freiwillig an Deine Anweisungen und versperrt mir dann oft dankenswerterweise tagsüber schlafend den Blick auf den unteren Teil des Monitors, der Blödmann. 

Ach ja: Kastriert ist er natürlich.

PPS:
Ist nicht vor Kurzem erst das letzte Nashorn einer Gattung/Art/oder was auch immer verstorben?

PPPS:
Ach ja, gern verschieben. Oder auch gern löschen. Dann aber bitte die 100 Mio.-Zeile auch. 

Edit:
PPPPS:
Gut, dass sich wenigstens die Zahlen zu den von Windkraftanlagen getöten Vögeln mittlerweile auf realistische zwei pro Jahr und Windrad eingepegelt haben. Oder steckt da vielleicht nur die Windkraftlobby hinter solch einer Studie?


----------



## Tanny (14. Mai 2018)

So, es ist glaube mal wieder Zeit für ein update  
Ich schaffe es einfach immer noch nicht, täglich zu berichten.
Die telefonischen und online Beratungen sind gigantisch.
Von Morgens um 6 bis Mitternacht klingelt das Telefon oder es sind PN Anfragen zu Fundvögeln. 
Glücklicherweise ist es hier oben noch sehr ruhig mit Findlingen - liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass hier die Witterung etwas hinterher hing und somit alles später begann - auch die Bruten. 
Im süd- und mitteldeutschen Raum allerdings geben sich die Fundvögel die Klinke in die Hand. 
Zahllose frisch geschlüpfte Meisen und Sperlingsküken werden massenweise irgendwo auf dem Fussboden mitten auf Gehsteigen gefunden (so ähnlich wie letztes Jahr Karl) - eine Päppelstation bekam innerhalb von 3 Tagen rund 50 splitternackte Küken gebracht 
Außerdem gibt es massenweise Amselästlinge, die von Hauskatzen angeschleppt wurden - ebenfalls täglich viele. 

Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit (seit meinem letzten Bericht) noch 3 Amselästlinge, die allesamt als Katzenopfer gebracht wurden. 
Einer kam bereits tot hier an - er verstarb auf dem Weg. 
Einer, wo ich äußerlich keine Verletzungen feststellen konnte, der aber lt. Aussage des Finders seiner Katze abgenommen wurde, verstarb wenige Stunden nach Ankunft hier. 
Ich habe ihn auf gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, warum er gestorben ist. 
Äußerlich war wie gesagt nichts zu sehen - innerlich war der Darm zerfetzt 
An der Unterseite der Haut konnte man auch die beiden feinen Löcher sehen, die die Fangzähne hinterlassen haben. 
Amsel Nr 3 wurde nach dem Tierarztbesuch gebracht und war bereits antibiotisch versorgt worden - sie überlebte die Nacht nicht.



Das war wirklich ein extrem deprimierender Start in die Päppelsaison 2018 - es macht wirklich keinen Spass, wenn einem ein Vogel nach dem anderen unter den Händen wegstirbt 

Soweit zu denen, die es bisher nicht geschafft haben.....

Seit gestern sind die ersten Anflugtraumaopfer bei Schwalben und Mauerseglern gemeldet...da geht es jetzt auch los....

Nun zunächst zu meinen Überwinterern: 
 Stelzi habe ich gerade heute an der Voliere wieder gesehen
Der Flügel hängt fast gar nicht mehr - man muss schon sehr genau hinschauen und sie muss still sitzen, damit man da etwas sieht. 
Dafür hält sie den Schwanz schief. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie damit die verletzte Schulter ausgleicht. 
Sie ist gut drauf und scheint zu bauen oder zu füttern. 
Sie hatte etwas gesammelt und abtransportiert - ich konnte aber nicht erkennen, ob es Futter oder Baumaterial ist 

Fiete und Füssi sind richtig gut drauf und leidenschaftlich am Kuscheln  
Sie genießen ihr Luxusdomizil und verbringen jede Nacht drin - und wehe, eine andere Schwalbe wagt es, den Kopf rein zu stecken 
Bei Sid und Trixie haben sich die verkürzten Schwungfedern leider nicht auf normale Länge erneuert. 
Sie scheinen mir etwas länger zu sein, als vor der Mauser - aber weit davon entfernt, dass die zwei flugfähig würden 
Woran es liegt weiss ich nicht wirklich - es ist nichts zu erkennen und das restliche Gefieder ist perfekt. 

Vielleicht tut sich noch was im Laufe des Sommers - abwarten und Daumen drücken 

Auf jeden Fall scheinen die Zwei sich mit ihrer Situation ganz gut zurecht zu finden - sie wirken nicht gestresst oder unzufrieden. 

Ich habe, damit die nicht flugfähigen sich in der Voliere an den Steinen und Co nicht ihre Federn beschädigen, da sie ja beim gehen immer mit den Flügeln schlagen, einen hohen Stehtisch in die Voliere gestellt. 
Daruaf steht jetzt ein eingerichtetes Flexi, in das die vier bei gutem Wetter (was zur zeit konstant ist) Morgens umziehen und Abends zurück ins Vogelzimmer ins große Flexi. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, das gefällt ihnen, weil sie so auch höher sitzen, als wenn sie am Boden in der Voliere herumhüpfen müssen. 

Seit wir gutes Wetter haben (seit knapp 2 Wochen) habe ich Morgens die Volierenluke und die Tür zum Vogelvorzimmer auf gemacht
(zuvor hatte ich bereits tagsüber die Tür vom Vogelzimmer zum Vorzimmer offen, damit die Flieger das da kennenlernen können), so dass Chip, Chap und Helga entscheiden konnten, ob sie raus wollen. 
Obwohl sie die offenen AUsflüge genau gesehen hatten, bleiben sie tagelang im gewohnten "Heim" und machten keine Anstalten, raus zu __ fliegen. 
Ich befürchtete schon, dass sie gar nicht mehr weg wollen  
Anfang letzter Woche war Chip dann eines Nachmittags verschwunden. 
Ich hatte seinen AUsflug leider verpasst - und ich habe ihn auch nirgends gefunden. 
Zwei Tage später dasselbe mit Chap - als ich vom Einkaufen zurück war, war er weg. 
Am Himmel waren einige Schwalben unterwegs, ich konnte aber beim besten Willen nicht sagen, ob die zwei dabei waren. 
Es ist wirklich ein blödes Gefühl, wenn man so gar nicht weiss, ob es den Zöglingen gut geht und ob sie es geschafft haben.....

Ende letzter Woche - ich hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben, die 2 noch mal wieder zu sehen - sah ich sie dann im Stall auf dem Zaun sitzen und fröhlich zwitschern. 
Sie sind gut zu erkennen, weil Chip sich bei seinen Flugübungen im Vogelzimmer eine seiner langen Schmuck-Schwanzfedern an der Spitze abgebrochen hatte, als er einen Zweig übersah.
Außerdem flogen sie nicht weg, als ich mich dem Zaun näherte - ich konnte ganz nahe vor ihnen stehen bleiben 
Ich war so etwas von erleichtert!!!

Vorgestern Morgen ist Helga dann auch ausgeflogen - das habe ich gesehen. 
Auch sie bekam ich danach erstmal nicht wieder zu Gesicht. 
Heute allerdings sah ich die vier Dielenschwalben (dazu gleich mehr) über dem Hof jagen und immer wieder war dazwischen eine kleine Mehlschwalbe dabei. 
Da ich bisher sonst noch keine Mehlis gesehen habe, vermute ich, dass es Helga ist. 
Zumal Mehlschwalben sonst auch eher höher fliegen als Rauchschwalben und nicht mitten zwischen ihnen. 

Als ich vorgestern von draussen auf die Diele kam, flogen dort fröhlich zwei Rauchschwalben rum. 
Da sie sich sehr ungewöhnlich verhielten: 
sie sammelten Insekten im Flug fast stehend unter der Decke ab und sie sammelten Insekten am Boden auf, dachte ich sofort: Chip und Chap. 
Da sie aber immer in Bewegung waren, konnte ich das nicht genau erkennen. 
Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass sie Hunger haben, draussen vielleicht nicht gut genug jagen können und darum drinnen versuchen zu sammeln. 
Hingestellte Futterschalen ignorierten sie allerdings. 
Da sie ja nie handzahm waren, konnte ich sie aber auch nicht heranrufen. 
Also kam ich auf die Idee, ihre bekannte VogelCD im Esszimmer anzustellen, dort die alte Winteroptik (Flexi mit Vorhängen wieder herzustellen und die Küchentür zur Diele auf zu machen. 

Es dauerte keine 10 Minuten, nachdem die CD lief, da flogen die Zwei ganz selbstverständlich in die Küche und drehten da ihre Runden. 
Das Esszimmer allerdings und Futterangebote ignorierten sie. 
Als sie sich dann auf der Deckenlampe in der Küche nieder ließen, konnte ich erkennen, dass es NICHT Chip und Chap sind: sie hatten beide intakte Schmuckfedern! 
Da sie sich selbst, wenn ich in der Küche war nicht stören ließen und ziemlich entspannt über mir dahin flogen und ganz offensichtlich zwar die MusikCD kannten, aber mit den Futterstellen und dem Flexi im Esszimmer nicht wirklich was anzufangen wussten (oder nicht wollten), ging ich davon aus, dass es sich hier ebenfalls um Überwinterungsschwalben handelte, die woanders ihre Päppelstelle hatten, aber eben auch mit der VogelCD unterhalten wurden (ich hatte diese ja öfter empfohlen). 
Allerdings konnte ich bei den mir bekannten Schwalbenpäpplern nicht fündig werden  was die Herkunft der Zwei anbelangt.  

Später am Tag, als sie wieder elegant raus flogen über den Hof, konnte ich sehen, dass sie sehr wohl excellent fliegen und jagen - sie brauchten keine Zufütterung. 
Sie nutzen die andere Jagdtechnik, die sie in der Handaufzucht offenbar gelernt haben lediglich als zusätzliche Nahrungsbeschaffungsmöglichkeit, was ihnen bei schlechten Witterungsbedingungen sicher einen enormen Vorteil beschert  

Gegen Abend flogen sie dann wie selbstverständlich rein in die Küche und schickten sich an, Ihr Nachtlager in meiner Küchenlampe aufzuschlagen
...immerhin mit Hintern zur Mitte - sie planten also, die Lampe als Kotauffangschale zu missbrauchen, damit mein Fussboden sauber bleibt 
Allerdings habe ich die 2 dann doch (unter Protest) raus auf die Diele befördert und die Tür zu gemacht. 
Sie haben dann nach einigem Gemecker eines der Kunstnester auf der Diele zum Schlafplatz erkoren  

...und heute dann waren plötzlich vier Schwalben auf der Diele und stritten sich den halben Tag darum, wer wo sein darf. 
Die Jagd aufeinander war lange nicht so heftig, wie ich es von den wilden Schwalben kenne, aber es waren schon längere "Revierstreitereien". 

Irgendwann haben sie sich dann wohl geeinigt, wer wo sein darf und es kehrte Ruhe ein und dann bekam ich Gelegenheit, auch die Neuen mal sitzend zu betrachten: 
Das waren Chip und Chap 

Ich habe also jetzt Chip und Chap und die zwei anderen, von denen ich dachte, sie wären woanders überwintert worden, auf der Diele.....

ABER.....die anderen zwei sind keine Überwinterer einer Päppelstelle!!!
Ich habe heute endlich die Fotos von meiner Kamera runter geladen - und traute meinen AUgen kaum. 
Die eine der beiden ist  MORITZ!!! 
Der Kleine, der so verbissen mit seinem schief zusammen gewachsenen Flügelbruch letztes Jahr den ganzen Sommer immer wieder das Fliegen versucht hat und der dann schließlich mit Schwalbi von Westensee ausflog! 

Das andere könnte Schwalbi von Westensee sein, aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Moritz Flügelschaden allerdings ist eindeutig, auch, wenn er nicht mehr so stark hängt, wie letztes Jahr. 
Das erklärt auch, warum die Zwei die Musik CD kannten - die haben sie letzten Sommer ja ständig gehört 
und es erklärt, warum sie so gar keine Scheu hatten, als ich mich direkt unter ihnen in der Küche bewegte. 
Ich bin sehr  gespannt, wer hier noch alles wieder auftaucht und sich zu erkennen gibt 

Soweit zu meinen Überwinterern
                       

Dann kam vor drei oder vier Tagen noch Elbi1. 
Elbi 1 ist ein kleiner, halb nackter Haussperling.  Er wurde in einer Reithalle klatschnass am Boden gefunden, nachdem die Halle abgesprengt worden war. 
Als der Kleine bei mir ankam, war er ziemlich ausgekühlt. 
Ich habe ihn also erstmal in einem Sockennest unter die Wärmeplatte verfrachtet, damit er warm wird. 
Nachdem er wieder Betriebstemperatur hatte, gab es etwas Futter. 
Der Kleine muss schon länger auf dem Hallenboden gelegen haben, denn er scheint Unmengen Sand geschluckt zu haben. 
Fast 12 Stunden hatte ich massenweise Sand im Kot - anfangs kotete er reinen Sand 
Die Verdauung war bis gestern noch ziemlich wackelig - immer wieder hatte der Kleine zwischendurch Durchfall, dann bekam er ein Heimchen in Kohlekomprette gebadet und der nächste Kot war dann wieder besser. 
Gestern Abend besserte sich das und seit heute Morgen ist der Kleine stabil gut mit der Verdauung und auch sein Appetit ist endlich so richtig da  
Jetzt brauche ich für den Kleinen eigentlich nur noch einen Kumpel - mal schauen, was da noch kommt  
                

Soweit zu den Wildvögeln erstmal. 

Zu den Ziervögeln dann im nächsten Beitrag


----------



## Tanny (14. Mai 2018)

Hier jetzt zu den Notfedern im Wohnzimmer:
Von den Weihnachtsnymphen sind zwei zu meiner kleinen RB umgezogen und fühlen sich da pudelwohl.
Bragi und Sol sind noch hier.
Sie sind ein festes Paar und rundum zufrieden, wenn sie gemütlich kuscheln und mal eine Runde __ fliegen können - sie sind eher ruhige Vertreter ihrer Art.
Sie haben sich so gut erholt, dass ich jetzt für die 2 auch ein nettes Endzuhause suche.
Nemo hat sich mächtig verändert - seine kleine Seele scheint so langsam zu "heilen".
Er interessiert sich jetzt auch für seine Artgenossen - allerdings wird er von Bragi und Sol abgewiesen 
Nun suche ich händeringend eine nette, gerne etwas schüchterne Partnerin für Nemo, damit er sein eigenes Mädel hat 
Zwischendurch bekam ich dann im Abstand von knapp 2 Wochen noch 2 Wellensittiche (Fundvögel) aus dem Tierheim, die sich sofort ineinander verliebt haben und ein glücklich turtelndes Paar sind.
Da sich für beide niemand meldete, der sie vermisste, suche ich für die 2  jetzt am liebsten einen netten Endplatz in einem Schwarm in einer Außenvoliere, denn sie scheinen jung zu sein und sind richtig bewegungsfreudig und kommunikativ.

Dann hatte ich last not least letzte Woche gegen Mitternacht noch einen Fundnymphen aus Elmshorn gebracht bekommen - mich riefen 2 junge Männer an, sie hätten den Nymphen vor ihrer Haustür gefunden, wo sie mit ihm hin sollten - und dann haben sie ihn mir Nachts noch gebracht.
Eine bildhübsche Henne mit verdrehtem Fuss (alte Geschichte).
Mit Hilfe von FB und vielen Teilungen konnte ich bereits am nächsten Tag den Besitzer ausfindig machen, der schon über e-bay Kleinanzeigen gesucht hatte und als er in mein Wohnzimmer kam, um seine Kleine abzuholen, stürzte sie sich sofort erleichtert in seine Hand und kuschelte, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.
Da konnte man sowohl beim Besitzer als auch beim Vogel die große Erleichterung, sich wieder gefunden zu haben, mit Händen greifen - Happy End


----------



## Tanny (14. Mai 2018)

Und hier jetzt noch ein paar neue Fotos von Krah. 
Er hat ständig kleine Kämpfe mit den Falken, die wieder am Parkplatz brüten - nur wenige Bäume von Krahs Nest entfernt - beide Vogelarten trauen sich nicht über den Weg  
        
...und dann ist da noch die kleine AMselfamilie: 
angesichts der Tatsache, dass Mama AMsel null Scheu bei mir zeigt, gehe ich davon aus, dass es eine meiner Handaufzuchten vom letzten Jahr ist. 
Sie hat unter dem Carportdach auf dem Randbalken praktisch genau schräg hinter meinem Sitzplatz gebaut. 
Wenn ich dort sitze und Kaffee trinke, bräuchte ich theoretisch nur die Hand auszustrecken und erreiche fast das Nest.. 
Im Stehen wäre das gar kein Problem. 
Mama Amsel hat die Brut dort erfolgreich ausgebrütet. Der Papa hatte immer etwas Problem mit dem Füttern, wenn wir da sassen - das war ihm unheimlich. 
Er hat dann immer die __ Würmer vorne abgelegt und dann musste die Mama sie zum Nest tragen  
Als die Kleinen dann das nest verließen, haben wir an dem Tag die Hunde weggesperrt - das war ein logistisches Meisterwerk  
Die Amseleltern verscuhten verzweifelt, ihre Kleinen, die ja noch zwischen den Minis hockten, über den Parkplatz (an dem auch der Falke und Krah saßen) in den Brombeerstrauch am Knick zu locken. 
Zwei waren schon drüben und zwei trauten sich nicht. 
Papa AMsel war fürchterlich aufgeregt und fing dann kamikazemäßig an, die Falken und Krah anzugreifen - Größenwahnsinnig! 
Ich habe mir dann einen Kecher geschnappt, um dem ein Ende zu bereiten, bevor die Kleinen Halbweisen werden. 
Als Dank dafür hat Papa AMsel dann, als ich seine Kids über den Parkplatz trug und diese schrieen, als ob ich ihnen den Hals umdrehen würde, mich auch gleich mal angegriffen 
Aber als die Kleinen dann sicher unter dem dichten, dornigen Brobeerbusch verschwanden und die kleine Familie in SIcherheit zusammen war, war auch schnell alles wieder gut  

Auf jeden Fall scheinen die Eltern die Gesamtsituation positiv bewertet zu haben, denn Mama AMsel legt gerade die 2. Brut ins alte Nest....


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön , ganz lieb von dir, daß Du Dich morgens um 2.00 Uhr noch hinsetzt, um uns auf dem Laufenden zu halten . 
Dafür ein paar virtuelle Blümchen


----------



## Krächzi (16. Mai 2018)

Danke! Hab mich sehr gefreut, die Fortsetzung zu lesen. Siehste, Schwalben haben doch ein gutes Gedächtnis. Zumindest Moritz. Schön, dass er es nach Afrika und wieder zurück geschafft hat. Wer ist denn das kleine Krähchen am Fenster? Krah wie er klein war?


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2018)

...das kleine Krähchen am Fenster ist einer der zwei AMselästlinge, die ich im Kecher über den "gefährlichen" Parkplatz befördert habe


----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2018)

So langsam geht es hier oben nun auch los - zunehmend habe ich Beratungsgespräche aus dem Norddeutschen Raum. 
In den meisten Fällen handelt es sich zur Zeit um Beobachtungen, dass Nistkästen von den Eltern plötzlich nur noch zögerlich oder gar nicht mehr angeflogen werden. 
Wenn die Anrufer dann in ihren Nistkästen nachschauen, finden SIe tote oder sehr stark geschwächte Küken vor. 
Ursache sind mal wieder in den meisten Fällen __ Parasiten - insbesondere Milben. 
Rettungsaktionen für die Brut im Sinne von "Rückgabe an die Eltern" sind nur möglich, wenn das Problem erkannt wird, bevor die Eltern die Brut gänzlich aufgegeben haben und weg sind. 
In einigen Fällen hat es geklappt. 
Ansonsten müssen ggf. überlebende Küken von Hand aufgezogen werden. 
Zwei solch Überlebende habe ich vorgestern bekommen. 
Dazu aber nachher mehr. 
Erstmal zwei Sätze zu den anderen  

Den vier Schwalben geht es unverändert gut. 
Sie kommen tagsüber immer raus in das Volierenflexi und wandern Nachts zurück ins große Flexi im Vogelzimmer. 
Mittlerweile kennen sie den Ablauf und hüpfen schon eigenständig in das kleine Transportflexi, mit dem ich sie raus und rein trage 

Elbi 1 hat ihren Nistkasten verlassen und ist topfit. 
Ich hatte damit gerechnet und habe sie darum einen halben Tag, bevor sie den Nistkarton verließ ins Vogelzimmer umgezogen. 
Da sie allerdings so extrem scheu ist (das ist bei Spatzen immer das Problem, wenn sie erst relativ weit entwickelt kommen), ist es frei im Vogelzimmer nicht möglich, sie noch zuzufüttern. 
Sie geriet da höchstens in Panik, wenn ich den Raum betrat. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich ihr vorgestern das kleine Flexi eingerichtet. 
Es ist mit ein paar belaubten Ästen und Zweigen ausgestattet und mit Sand- und Wasserbad, verschiedenen gequetschten und ganzen Sämereien, lebenden und toten Insekten etc. versehen. 
Außerdem natürlich täglich frische WIldkräuter- und WIldgräsersträuße. 
Dort konnte ich Elbi 1 auch von der Pinzette weiter füttern. 
Da Tyri ständig ins Vogelvorzimmer fliegt, um sich für ihre Brut dort Insekten zu stiebitzen, hatte ich heute die Idee, die Tür zum Vogelzimmer auf zu lassen und ein paar Insekten vor Elbi´s Flexi auszulegen. 
Die Rechnung ging offenbar auf: 
Tyri ist den ganzen Tag rein und raus geflogen und hat sich vor dem Flexi die Insekten eingesammelt - und Elbi schaute sich das aus dem Flexi genau an und begann schießlich auch in der Insektenschale herumzupicken und selbst zu essen 

Wenn sie Morgenfrüh nicht mehr von der Pinzette futtern sollte, weil sie sich bereits selbst bedient hat, werde ich sie mitsamt ihrem Flexi in die Voliere umsetzen, das Flexi öffnen  und sie noch so lange in der Voliere lassen, bis ich sicher bin, dass sie vollständig eigenständig essen kann. 
Natürlich habe ich außerdem die Hoffnung, dass genau, wie bei früheren Spatzen welche von meinen wilden Spatzen an die Voliere kommen und Elbi adoptieren - dann könnte sie raus - fit genug ist sie dafür 

Dann kamen vorgestern aus dem Kieler Raum Ernie und Bert. 
Ernie und Bert sind 2 kleine Kohlmeisen. 
Die wurden wenige Tage zuvor als letzte Überlebende von Ihren Findern aus dem Nistkasten geholt, nachdem die Eltern nicht mehr beobachtet werden konnten. 
Entweder war den Eltern etwas zugestossen oder sie haben die Brut aufgegeben. 
Sämtliche Geschwister waren bereits tot. 
Als sie gefunden wurden, waren sie wohl noch fast splitternackt - also relativ frisch geschlüpft. 
Die Finder hatten mich per Telefon kontaktiert und ich hatte hinsichtlich Unterbringung und Fütterung beraten. 
Einige Tage später rief mich die Finderfamilie an und fragte, ob ich die Kleinen übernehmen könne. 
 der Arbeitgeber hatte den Aufwand der Fütterung so kleiner Knirpse wohl doch etwas unterschätzt, als er erlaubte, dass sie mitgebracht werden dürfen.
Schweren Herzens hatte die Familie mir dann die 2 gebracht. 
Als sie hier ankamen, waren beide gleich kräftig am Betteln. 
Sie machten einen guten EIndruck - sie sind wirklich gut versorgt worden. 
Was mir auffiel war, dass die Haufen der zwei relativ klein waren. 
Ernie mäkelt auch immer etwas mit dem Essen - das hat er wohl von Anfang an gemacht. 
Ansonsten waren beide aber gut drauf. 
Ich hatte sie zunächst mitsamt Thermometer in einem Nest unter die Wärmeplatte gesetzt, da sie vom Alter her eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich in den Brüter gehörten. 
Nachts habe ich aber dann doch noch den Brüter angeworfen und sie umgesetzt, weil ich irgendwie mit der Wärmeplatte kein gutes Gefühl hatte.  
Seither bin ich mit den Temperaturen am Probieren.
Die 2 sind untypisch - irgendwie noch instabil. 
Manchmal sind 30 Grad schon zu viel, dann wieder brauchen sie mal ein Stündchen 33 Grad - wobei ich da fast daneben sitzen bleiben muss, weil es von jetzt auf gleich zu viel wird. 
Manchmal futtern beide absolut perfekt, dann wieder mäkelt mindestens einer von beiden. 
Gestern waren die Kothaufen noch wechselhaft: ab und an perfekt von Größe und Konsistenz, dann wieder mini. 
Heute hatte ich erstmals durchgehend normal große, gut geformte und gut verpackte Kothaufen bei beiden. 
Wobei Ernie Vormittags noch nicht sicher den Rythmus hatte: ein Futtertier - Kotpaket abgeben - bei ihm kam es oft erst, wenn ich mit Füttern durch war. 
Am Nachmittag haben dann beide normal ihr "Paket" abgegeben. 
Dann fällt mir noch auf, dass vor allem Bert nach jeder Fütterung leicht "knackt" bei der Atmung. 
Eigentlich ist das typisch bei Vögeln, die Wasser in die Lunge bekommen haben. 
Aber die Finder haben kein Wasser verabreicht. 
Insofern kann es daher nicht kommen - es legt sich auch immer einige Minuten später wieder. 

Jetzt hoffe ich , dass sich das alles in den nächsten Tagen stabilisiert. 
Insgesamt habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass sie "zu langsam" in ihrer Entwicklung sind. 
Ich vermute, dass das in ihrer Vorgeschichte begründet ist. 
Immerhin waren ihre ganzen Geschwister bereits tot und die Eltern verschwunden, als sie gefunden wurden. 
Sie werden also schon ganz schön was hinter sich gebracht haben, bis sie gerettet wurden und die Finder haben wirklich Großartiges geleistet, sie wieder "zum Leben" zu erwecken. 
Jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken für die kleinen Mäuse 

(Das Thermometer auf den Fotos zeigt nur 25 Grad, weil ich zum Füttern ja den Brüter auf mache bzw. das Nest unter der Wärmeplatte hervor ziehe (je nachdem, wo die zwei gerade sind) - da fällt das Thermometer natürlich immer gleich) 
    


...und hier noch ein Foto von meinen Notfedern: 

"...was willst Du mir sagen??? ...."


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2018)

heute habe ich zum ersten mal das Gefühl, dass die zwei stabil sind!!!
Ernie und Bert haben den ganzen Tag gleichmäßig kräftig gebettelt und beide super gefuttert und ihre (wirklich großen, perfekt geformten) Häufchen regelmäßig wie ein Uhrwerk abgeliefert 
Außerdem fangen sie an, ihre Äuglein auf zu machen  
Bert - der, der sowieso der bessere Esser war - hat ordentlich an Federkielen zugelegt - Ernie hat da noch Nachholbedarf. 
Aber alles in allem sehen sie heute gut aus. 
Mit der Temperatur musste ich noch lange herumspielen, weil sie sich eigentlich für Küken mit so wenig Befiederung ungewöhnlich verhalten. 
letztendlich habe ich jetzt eine Lösung gefunden: 
Unter der Wärmeplatte stehen sie jetzt über nacht in ihrem Müslischalennest so, dass sie auf der einen Seite rund 30 Grad haben und auf der anderen 25 Grad - beides an der Nestoberkante gemessen. 
Am Tag hatten sie 22 und 27 Grad zur Auswahl. 

Die Zwei haben immer mal den wärmeren gegen den kühleren Platz getauscht und waren durchgängig gut drauf und fühlten sich immer warm an. 
Sie sehen in Natur nicht so rot aus, wie auf den Fotos - ich kriege das irgendwie mit der Kamera nicht mit realistischen Farben hin. 
Wenn Küken real so rot aussehen würden, wie auf dem Foto, wären sie definitiv zu heiss. 

Wie ich schon bei früheren Meisen gemerkt habe, bevorzugen auch diese zwei eher __ Pinkies, Buffalos und ab und an eine Wachsottenlarve sowie ein paar __ Fliegen. 
Heimchen reichen ihnen ein maximal zwei pro Mahlzeit. 
         


Elbi 1 ist heute in der Voliere und dem Vogelzimmer herumgeflogen  
Am liebsten wäre sie ja aus der Voliere raus geflogen - aber so weit ist sie noch nicht. 
Sie futtert noch nicht vollständig alleine und braucht ab und an noch mal etwas von der Pinzette. 
Aber sie beginnt, an Gräsern herumzuknabbern und ab und an etwas aufzupicken. 
ALso ich denke, in spätestens einigen Tagen können wir den ersten Ausflug wagen 
              

Außerdem habe ich heute einen "Täter" gestellt 
Seit Tagen wundere ich mich, warum meine Soldatenfliegenlarven, die im Vogelzimmer in einer großen Plastikkiste stehen, immer noch nicht schlüpfen 
Jetzt weiss ich warum: 
Tyri kommt im Sekundentakt rein geflogen, landet ungeniert genau neben mir IN der Plastikkiste und sammelt die Puppen aus der Kiste. 
Dabei sortiert sie auch noch sauber, welche Puppen gefüllt sind - den Rest schmeisst sie gnadenlos raus. 
So kann das natürlich nichts werden mit der Fliegenzucht 
Und Morgen - äh bzw. heute - kommt eine Nymphendame aus Niedersachsen, die hoffentlich Nemos einsames Herz erobert


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2018)

Elbi 1 ist heute erfolgreich ausgeflogen  
Morgens hat sie noch ein Futtertier von der Pinzette genommen - danach ist sie raus in die Voliere geflogen und hat den Vormittag über dort Insekten und Sämereien vom Boden gesammelt. 
Ab frühem Nachmittag hat sie ununterbrochen nach anderen Spatzen gerufen, die ihr teilweise aus umliegenden Büschen antworteten. 
Als ich dann beobachten konnte, wie ein Spatzenmann immer wieder zu ihr an die Voliere flog und sich mit ihr durchs Gitter unterhielt, habe ich die Dachluke auf gemacht. 

Ich war kaum von der Voliere weg, da sass der Spatzenmann bereits in der offenen Luke und rief Elbi, die nahezu sofort auch in die offene Luke flog. 
Dort saßen die 2 mindestens 3 Minuten. 
Leider konnte ich nicht genau sehen, was sie machten, da ich auf der falschen Seite stand und mich nicht bewegen wollte, um die 2 nicht aufzuscheuchen. 

Dann flog Elbi - noch etwas ungeübt - rüber in die Fichten und der Spatzenmann folgte ihr - es sah aus, als würde er ihr Geleit geben 
Abends war Elbi noch mal wieder auf der Voliere und rief - ich dachte schon, dass sie für die nacht wieder rein kommt - bis der Spatz wieder auftauchte und sie abschleppte. 
Die 2 verschwanden zusammen im Knick hinter dem Trailplatz und scheinen sich da einen Schlafplatz gesucht zu haben....
.....Happy End für Elbi 
  

Ernie und Bert sind absolut top drauf. 
Sie betteln um die Wette, futtern für vier und haben sich heute erstmals um den ersten Happen gestritten 
Wenn sie sich so weiter entwickeln, muss ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen - dann werden sie sehr schnell gross werden und uns vermutlich schneller als uns lieb ist in der Sitzecke in den Wahnsinn treiben 
      

Außerdem konnte ich heute endlich ein paar Fotos von Füssi, Fiete, Sid und Trixie im Außenflexi machen, wo ich sie bei schönem Wetter tagsüber rein setze. 
          
Melbourne, die Dame für Nemo kam heute an - sie ist bildschön und wirklich super nett 
Nemo ist noch etwas unsicher, aber ich habe den Eindruck: nicht abgeneigt! 
Immerhin ahben sie schon am Nachmittag zusammen an einer Hirse geknabbert und sie sitzen oft nur mal gerade eine Stange weit auseinander. 
Für Nemo ist das gewaltig, dass er ohne Gitter dazwischen so viel Nähe zulässt. 
Ich bin im Moment sehr zuversichtlich, dass die Zwei zusammenfinden werden


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2018)

Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass ich die Tagebücher update - ich bringe sonst gar nicht mehr alles zusammen. 
Hier ist so viel los, dass ich zu absolut nichts komme und kaum eine Nacht vor 1 Uhr überhaupt mit Beratungsgesprächen und Beratungsmails fertig bin. 
Unendlich viele Nestfluchten aufgrund von Parasitendruck - Lausfliegen sind dieses Jahr besonders schlimm - dazu ganz am ENde noch die aktuellste Rettungsaktion. 

Um die Übersichtlichkeit zu erhalten, werde ich die Tagebücher auf mehrere Beiträge aufteilen. 

Zunächst zu Ernie und Bert  
Nach meinem letzten Eintrag war die Finderfamilie von den beiden noch zu Besuch  
Nachdem die zwei so stabil und weit entwickelt waren, dass sie keine zusätzliche Wärmequelle mehr brauchten, wurde alles einfacher. 
Sie wurden ohne weitere Komplikationen groß. 
Ernie entwickelte sich in allem etwas langsamer, als Bert. 
Aber alles in allem sah es gut aus. 
Einen Tag, bevor Bert seinen ersten Flugversuch startete, zogen die zwei mit ihrem nestchen ins Vogelzimmer in ein mittleres Flexi um, das ich in einer Ecke mit Wärmeplatte, Sitzzweigen, Sandbad, Wasserbad (flach) und ein paar Verstecken ausgestattet hatte. 
Dort stellte ich ihren "Nistkarton" rein, der wie damals bei Karl vorne ein Ausstiegsloch hatte, so dass die zwei Ihren "Nistkasten" selbst verlassen konnten, wenn sie soweit waren. 
Bert verließ am nächsten Tag den Nistkasten und Ernie folgte einen halben Tag später. 
Zunächst kletterten die zwei im Flexi herum und tagsüber machte ich ihnen dann das Flexi auf, so dass sie auch im Vogelzimmer __ fliegen konnten. 
Bei bert klappte das sofort super. 
Bei Ernie stellte sich endgültig heraus, dass er einen gefiederschaden hat. 
Ich vermute, dass die Mangelernährung im Nest in den ersten Lebenstagen, bis sie gerettet wurden plus die Kokzidien einfach so viel Nährstoffmangel verursacht haben, dass die Federn sich nicht richtig entwickeln konnten. 
Anfangs endete jeder Flugversuch von Ernie auf dem Boden, weshalb ich sie tagsüber dann ins große Schwalbenflexi setzte (die Schwalben waren dann ja draußen), weil sie darin besser Flugübungen machen konnte. 
Das klappte auch gut und schließlich flog sie ganz passabel. 

Bert dagegen flog immer gekonnter und versorgte sich auch schon sehr bald selbst mit Futter - manchmal fütterte sie sogar Ernie, wenn diese sie anbettelte  
Nachdem alle 3 (Ernie, Bert und Kurt (wer Kurt ist erfahrt ihr noch in einem späteren Beitrag) gut flogen, sich Futter in der Voliere von Blättern und vom Boden suchten und sogar Mehlwürmer korrekt entdarmten vor dem Verzehr, habe ich am Freitag erstmals die Voliere auf gemacht. 
Bert war schon so am quengeln, weil er unbedingt zu den anderen Kohlmeisenkindern wollte, die zwei Tage zuvor auf der Diele aus der Zaunkönigkugel ausgeflogen waren. 
Die Kleinen waren ständig mit ihren ELtern vor der Voliere und holten sich dort Insekten ab. 
Ich machte also die Dachluke auf und alle 3 flogen innerhalb von 15 Minuten aus. 
Bert verschwand sofort mit dem Trupp junger Kohlmeisen im Knick. 
Ernie flog in die Weide gegenüber und rief von dort immer mal wieder. 
Dann flog sie in die Tanne und von dort folgte sie nach ca 1 Stunde meinem Lockruf zurück in die Voliere, die sie seither auch nicht mehr verlassen hat. 
Sie hat wohl gemerkt, dass sie noch nicht so weit ist  
Kurt (der Spatz) drehte überhaupt nur eine kleine Runde über den Hof, landete im __ Holunder, rief von dort lautstark nach Futter und als ich so gar nicht kam und ihm das Essen hinterherschleppte, kam er wieder nach Hause und verließ die Voliere ebenfalls nicht mehr. 
Von Bert hörte ich den Rest des Nachmittags nichts mehr - aber da auch die anderen Kohlmeisen weg waren, machte ich mir keine Sorgen. 

Erst ABends, als es schon fast dunkel wurde, hörte ich Bert aus der Weide rufen. 
ich stellte mich bei offener Tür mit einem Futtertier in die Voliere und rief ihn - und sofort kam er angeflogen,ließ sich füttern und ich machte zügig die Tür zu. 
Bert war stinksauer und wollte eigentlich sofort wieder raus. 
Ich war aber froh, dass er nach seinem ersten Ausflug für die Nacht wieder sicher zu Hause war und machte nicht wieder auf. 

Samstag Morgen ist Bert dann gleich nach dem Frühstück als die Dachluke auf ging empört rausgeflogen und mit seinen neuen Freunden verschwunden. 
Ernie und Kurt verließen die Voliere nicht. 
Gegen Abend kam Bert wieder, flog rein und hockte sich zum Schlafen ins Vogelzimmer - kein Protest, als ich alles zu machte  
Am Sonntag verschwand er wieder - und tauchte nicht wieder auf. 
Ich ging also davon aus, dass er mit den anderen zusammen blieb und rechnete nicht wirklich damit, dass er wieder auftaucht. 
Ernie habe ich am Sonntag tagsüber wieder ins Schwalbenflexi befördert, weil Kurt super aufdringlich wurde: der dicke Klops bettelte ständig Ernie an und wenn Ernie ihn nicht fütterte, pickte er ihr in die Seite. 
Also habe ich Ernie in Sicherheit gebracht. 
Nachdem Kurt Ernie nicht mehr nerven konnte, verließ er auch erstmal die Voliere und war in den Büschen rund um den Hof unterwegs. 
Ab und an hörte ich ihn rufen. 
Wenn immer ich in die Voliere ging, um die Schwalben zu füttern, tauchte Kurt aber sofort auf und verlangte gefüttert zu werden (obwohl er längst selbst Futter suchen kann - aber Spatzen sind echt faule Säcke  ) 
Abends hat Kurt dann wieder dick und rund und satt auf seinem Schlafast im Vogelzimmer gesessen und Ernie konnte auch unbehelligt im Vogelzimmer außerhalb des Flexis schlafen. 
heute Vormittag kam eine Reiterin vom Reiterhof zwei Höfe weiter vorbei und hatte eine Schachtel in der Hand.
ich: "na, was für ein Vögelchen bringst Du mir?" 
Sie: "ich habe hier eine kleine Meise, die ist gestern fast auf dem Grill gelandet Sie ist total zutraulich und wir haben gestern Abend Unmengen an Fliegen verfüttert und sie setzt sich ständig irgendwo in unsere Nähe und bettelt was das Zeug hält. 
heute Morgen war sie wieder da"

Mir schwante ja was......
Wir gingen also ins Vogelzimmer und ich öffnete den Karton und blitzschnell flog da ein meischen raus, zielstrebig zur Futterschale, schnappte sich eine Bienenmade und landete auf Bert´s Futterplatz

Die reiterin: ach ja, er heisst Max!
ich: nein, sorry, er heisst Bert! 

Ich klärte die Geschichte dann erstmal auf  
Ich vermute, dass Bert mit dem Trupp seiner Kumpels durch die Gärten gezogen ist und auf dem Reiterhof irgendwie den Anschluss verpasst und nicht wieder nach Hause gefunden hat. 

Verwunderlich ist wirklich, dass er da offenbar gebettelt hat wie Hölle und hier all sein Futter selbst sammelt - also nicht aus der Futterschale, sondern vom Boden und aus den Sträuchern in der Voliere udn sich von mir mit der Pinzette nicht mehr füttern lassen würde. 

Wie auch immer, jetzt bleibt die Voliere vorsichtshalber für die Meisen noch ein paar Tage zu - nicht, dass Bert sich noch mal irgendwohin verirrt. 
Organisatorisch ist das eine kleine Herausforderung, da ich Kurt ja irgendwie raus lassen muss, ohne, dass die Meisen mit gehen können. 

Soweit zu Ernie und Bert - und hier ein paar Fotos von den 2en (unsortiert) aus der ganzen Zeit - auf eingen Bildern unter Kurts Geschichte sind sie dann später auch mit drauf):


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2018)

Dann kam Bluey.
Bluey war eine junge Blaumeise, die vermutlich gerade ein paar Tage draußen unterwegs gewesen ist, bevor sie von einer Katze erwischt wurde.
Sein einer Flügel war offenbar verletzt – er hing ganz leicht und der Kleine konnte nicht __ fliegen.
Als er mir gebracht wurde, hatte er schon eine kleine Weltreise hinter sich – erst bei den Findern, dann zu einer jungen Frau, die Taxi für ihn spielte und ihn zu mir brachte.
Der Kleine Knirps war unheimlich gestresst und wirkte, als ob er jeden Moment kollabiert.
Er hatte sichtlich panische Angst vor uns Menschen und obwohl er eigentlich dringend etwas hätte essen müssen, war nichts in ihn rein zu bringen.
Ich setzte ihn erstmal ins mittlere Flexi, damit er sich beruhigen konnte.
Aber er kam da nicht wirklich zur Ruhe – und futtern war auch nicht.
Ein Heimchen bekam ich in ihn rein – dann habe ich es gelassen.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich dann, weil er immer noch nicht auftaute, ihn zu Ernie und Bert ins Schwalbenflexi gesetzt (das war, als die zwei gerade erste Flugübungen machten).
Dort taute er dann auf und fing auch an, sich Futter zu suchen und ließ sich sogar zwei Tage von der Pinzette mit füttern, nachdem er sah, dass die Meisen auch Futter von dort nahmen J
Der Kleine war ansonsten vollkommen selbständig und versteckte sich sofort, wenn er mich sah.

Also ließ ich ihn einfach in Ruhe und machte im Prinzip gar nichts, außer Futter hinlegen und frische Wildkräutersträuße anbieten – inklusive Sanddorn.

Im Laufe der nächsten Tage erholte sich Blueys Flügel zunehmend und nach einigen Tagen flog er absolut perfekt durch das Flexi.
Ich ließ ihn also raus ins Vogelzimmer, von wo er sofort weiter in die Voliere flog.
Im Vogelzimmer und in der Voliere beobachtete ich ihn noch zwei Tage – er war vollkommen selbständig und hatte keinerlei Einschränkungen mehr.
Als ich sah, wie er absolut profimäßig seine erste Nuß raspelte, war es Zeit, ihn gehen zu lassen.
ich öffnete ihm die Tür und er verschwand sofort im Knick hinter dem Trailplatz und war vermutlich froh, dass er seine Freiheit wieder hatte  
      



In der Zeit, wo Bluey auch da war, bekam ich Abends um 11.30 Uhr einen Anruf von einer Tierärztin hier, ob noch eine Finderin kommen dürfe, um mir eine Schwalbe zu bringen.
Klar - von wo?
Haburg - sie ist in ca 45 Min da.....
Gegen 0.30 Uhr schlug sie auf mit einem kleinen, noch fast nackten Küken in der Hand (damit der Kleine warm bleibt, ist sie einhändig gefahren - Dank sei, dass es Automatik gibt  )
Bei Licht betrachtet entpuppte sich die kleine Schwlabe als Spatz.
Kurti zog ein 
Ich warf erstmal den Brüter an, da der Kleine noch locker 30 - 35 Grad und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit haben konnte.
Die Finderin interessierte das alles sehr und so kam sie noch mit rein um zuzuschauen, wie ich den Kleinen erstversorge.
Dann unterhielten wir uns noch eine Weile angeregt über dies und das und schließlich wollte sie los.....und klopfte kurz darauf, ob ich ihr Starthilfe geben könne - sie hatte, weil sie ja nur den Vogel abgeben wollte, den Schlüssel stecken lassen und die volle Weihnachstbeleuchtung an gelassen 

Das Folgende schildere ich dann lieber nicht näher - das gehört in die Plauderecke unter "die dümmsten....." - hätte uns jemand mit unseren versuchen erlebt, das Auto wieder in gange zu bringen, hätte er zurecht gesagt:
"Frauen und Technik - 2 fremde Welten treffen aufeinander....."

Das Ende vom Lied war: wir riefen den ADAC und tranken was und unterhielten uns, bis der ADAC endlich gegen 4 Uhr eintraf...und um halb fünf Uhr Morgens ging ich dann ins Bett ....das aber nur nebenher 

Kurt entwickelte sich absolut unproblematisch genau so, wie Karl letztes Jahr genau, wie es sein sollte.
Mittlerweileist er ein selbstbewusster, kleiner Klops, der sich am liebsten von allen (mir und den meisen) bedienen und füttern lässt, obwohl er längst selbst essen kann und Seit heute wird er mit "sanfter Gewalt" raus komplementiert (da ich wegen der Meisen die Voliere zu halten muss, lasse ich Kurti raus und er kann erst wieder rein, wenn ich Abends die Meisen schon im Vogelzimmer eingesperrt habe.
Ansonsten sprechen die Fotos bei Kurti denke ich für sich


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2018)

Anfang Juni  bekam ich dann eines Nachmittags einen Anruf aus Elmshorn.
Die Anruferin stand in der Stadt vor einer völlig erschöpften, schwankenden, offenbar verletzten jungen Dohle, was sie machen soll.

Da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade ein Massensterben an Krähen immer Kolonieweise und nur über wenige Stunden verzeichneten und für uns der Verdacht nahe lagt, dass da evtl. eine illegale Vergiftungsaktion lief (wo ich mich ganz nebenbei auch noch bei den Recherchen engagiere) bat ich die Finderin, die Dohle zu sichern und direkt zu meinem Tierarzt zu bringen.
Ich rief meinen TA an, um die Kleine anzukündigen und fuhr dann auch los, um sie dort zu übernehmen.
Verletzt war sie nicht, aber sehr, sehr geschwächt und relativ ausgetrocknet.
Mein TA infundierte zunächst einmal und ich nahm sie dann mit.
Zu Hause bot ich ihr Rotlicht an, was sie auch gerne annahm und ein paar Insekten, die sie ebenfalls versuchte zu essen, die sie aber zusammen mit zwei ganzen Nüssen wieder hervorwürgte.
Die musste sie im Kropf gehabt haben – vermutlich von irgendwelchen Futterstellen L
Dann steckte sie den Kopf unter den Flügel und schien schlafen zu wollen.
Es war schon spät, darum ließ ich sie erst mal in Ruhe.
Als ich zwei Stunden später wieder nach ihr sah, war sie verstorben
     


Am 4. Juni - ein oder zwei Tage nach der Dohle war ebenfalls ein scharzer Tag:
erst kam eine kleine AMsel, die sich bei einem fensterflug das Rückgrad gebrochen hatte und die wir erlösen mussten und spät am Abend kam dann noch ein kleiner Kohlmeisenästling mit Flügelverletzung - Katzenopfer - er verstarb in derselben Nacht 
   


AM nächsten Morgen wurde mir bereits morgens um 8 Uhr aus Hamburg eine kleine Schwalbe "Lotte" gebracht - sie war in Groß Flttbek in einem Stall am Boden gefunden worden.
Ich hatte da Nachts zuvor noch beraten und wir hatten vereinbart, dass die Finderin sie mir Morgens bringt.
Lotte machte mir die erste zeit wirklich Sorge.
Sie entwickelte sich langsamer, als ich es von Schwalben gewohnt bin und sie bettelte auch nicht so nachdrücklich.
ich zweifelte schon fast daran, dass sie wirklich eine Schwalbe ist und habe mich erst noch mal vergewissert.
Dann habe ich angefangen, ihr nur und ausschließlich frisch geklatschte __ Fliegen zu füttern und jetzt entwickelt sie sich prächtig.
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ihr Gefieder in Ordnung sein wird, wenn die Hülsen aufgehen.
Die Hülsen wirken so leicht verbogen.
Es könnte sein,dass sie bis zu ihrem Neststurz bereits irgendwelche Mängel erfahren hat, die sich im Gefieder niederschlagen.
Mal abwarten.
Auf jeden Fall benimmt sie sich jetzt wenigstens wie eine Schwalbe 
      

Nachmittags bekam ich dann einen Anruf....der war heftig:
eine Dame erzählte, dass sie am Sonntag beobachtet habe, dass die meisen ihren Nistkasten nicht mehr anfliegen (vorher im Minutentakt) und es aus dem kasten lauthals rief.
Sie schaute nach: da saßen ein püropperer Meisennestling und ein deutlich weniger weit entwickelter Nestling.
Sie entnahm beide in der Annahme, dass sie nicht mehr versorgt wurden und versorgte sie dann drinnen mit dem, was sie bei ihren Internetrecherchen heraus fand:
Regenwürmern und Erdnussenergiepaste und Wassergaben in den Schnabel 
Der Kleinere verstarb kurz darauf.
Der größere habe super toll gefressen bis zum Morgen (Dienstag) ihres Anrufes - da hätte er angefangen, das Futter zu verweigern.
Ich erklärte ihr, dass die Fütterung, die sie gab absolut tödlich ist - Meisen sind  Insektenfresser - und ganz besonders die Küken vertragen absolut nichts anderes, als frischtote Insekten - Regenwürmer vertragen sie gar nicht - und Energiepaste noch weniger.
Wassergaben in den Schnabel sind ebefalls tabu - sie führen häufig zur Aspiration mit nachfolgender Lungenentzündung oder Ertrinken.
Ich bat sie, den Kleinen so schnell wie möglich zu bringen.
Die Finderin warf sich ins Auto und war 30 Minuten später da - sie muss geflogen sein.
Der kleine Tips sah elend aus - knallgelb - und knallgeleb Schnabelränder - 5 g - klapperdürr und er konnte kaum essen.
Das alles sah nach einer heftigen Leberbelastung aus und es war äußerst fraglich, ob er die nächsten Stunden überlebt.
Die Finderin machte sich so große Vorwürfe - sie war völlig verzweifelt.
Zumal ich ihr sagen musste, dass sie den großen, also den, der noch lebte und den sie mir brachte, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit völlig überflüssigerweise aus dem nest geholt hat.
Ganz offensichtlich ist die komplette Brut an dem Tag ausgeflogen - und die Eltern haben sich um die Geschwister draußen gekümmert und weniger gefüttert, damit auch dieser kleine Wicht sich traut, aus dem Nest zu hüpfen.
lediglich der zurück geblieben hätte Hilfe gebraucht, denn er hätte den ANschluss nicht bekommen.
Die Finderin war untröstlich.
3 Tage hat der kleine Tips gekämpft.
Manchmal sah es aus, als werde es etwas besser, dann wieder wirkte es schlechter.
Er hat kleinste Portionen gefuttert und zwischen den Minimahlzeiten (im 15 Minutentakt) nur geschlafen.
Er konnte seine Körperwärme nicht halten (völlig unnormal) und setzte sich meistens unter die Wärmeplatte, wo er sich den höchsten Platz bei etwa 38 - 39 Grad auswählte.
Am 3. Tag futterte er gegen 10 Uhr noch ein kleines Heimchen und 30 Minuten später, als ich wieder zu ihm kam, war er verstorben 
Wenn ich so etwas sehe, macht es mich immer wieder wütend, dass im Internet so viele tödliche Empfehlungen stehen auf Seiten, die optisch auch noch den EIndruck machen, als kämen sie von kompetenter Stelle, wie Wildvogelstationen und Co.
Und man kann absolut nichts dagegen tun!!!
     

Am 6. Juni wurde mir dann noch nach Anruf einer Tierärztin aus einem Nachbarort ein kleiner Tannenmeisenästling gebracht, der in einen Wasserbottich gefallen war.
Als er gefunden wurde, wusste niemand, wie lange er da schon gekämpft und wieviel Wasser er geschluckt hat.
Obwohl er bereits in einem künstlichen Inkubator untergebracht war, war er bei Ankunft noch sehr kalt und sehr schwach.
Eine Stunde nach Ankunft verstarb die Kleine 

   

Zu guter Letzt kam dann am Samstag noch eine Finderin mit einnem Dohlenästling, der etwas geschwächt wirkte.
Der Kleine saß voll mit Lausfliegen, die wir entfernten.
Dann fütterte ich die Kleine noch mit ein paar Insekten und gab der Finderin ebenfalls noch welche mit.
Sie nahm die Dohle, die sonst fit wirkte wieder mit, um am Sonntag eine Rückführung an die ELtern zu versuchen,
da sie die Möglichkeiten und die Zeit hatte.

Ebenfalls am Wochenende hatte ich eine recht lange Telefonberatung der besonderen Art:
Ein Anruf aus Sachsen Anhalt: zwei Dohlenästlinge saßen abgestürzt in einem tiefen Kaminschacht, der von unten keine Versorgungsklappe hatte.
2 Stunden hatte die Feuerwehr versucht, die zwei da raus zu bekommen.
Sogar damit,d ass sie versucht haben, den Schacht zu fluten, um die Vögel hochzuschwemmen.
Am Ende bekamen sie nur einen raus - der andere verblieb da unten.
Die Frau, die mich anrief, weil sie die kleine Dohle in Obhut genommen hatte, habe ich dann umfangreich beraten bzgl. Fütterung, Erstversorgung etc.
Da die Kleine sich erholte, planten wir für den nächsten Tag einen Rückführungsversuch an die ELtern.
Dazu musste die Finderin 30 Minuten zurück zum Fundort fahren.
Ina hatte dabei die Idee, doch eine Art Korb zu basteln, den man in den kaminschacht runter lässt -vielleicht klettert die andere Dohle da rein.
Während die Fidnerin Dohle Nr eins im Katzenkorb unter einem Busch platziert hatte, damit sie dort nach den Eltern ruft und die hoffentlich auftauchen, hat sie aus Eierschachteln einen provisorischen Korb gebaut UND die kleine Dohle hat sich tatsächlich hochziehen lassen.
Sie war in besserem Zustand, als die Dohle am Vortag und so setzte sie sie zu dem Geschwistertier, fütterte noch mal kräftig Insekten ....und die Eltern tauchten auf, Finderin öffnete die Katzenbox und beide Vögel wurden wohlbehalten von den Eltern in Empfang genommen  - Happy End


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2018)

Jetzt noch schnell ein paar Fotos: 
Krah und seine Frau haben uns ihre  kleine Familie vorgestellt - 2 wunderbare kleine Krahs haben sie mitgebracht. 
  
...und unsere Henne Berta und ihre 3 Küken als "Dummy" benutzt, um den Kleinen das Anschleichen an potentielle Beute beizubringen
Berta wirkte nicht wirklich aufgebracht und nervös - insofern denke ich nicht, dass da eine echte Gefahr für ihre Küken war - aber ich habe mal vorsichtshalber der Krähenfamilie lieber ein paar Eier hingelegt, um sie von ihrem training abzulenken  

Dann ein paar neue Fotos von Füssi und Fiete und SId und Trixie, denen es allen gut geht. 
            

Und bei den Nymphen ist auch alles in Butter: Melbi hat sich gut eingelebt und die anderen sind fit und offenbar zufrieden mit ihrem Leben  
    

Die Geschichte von heute von meinen Dielenschwalben erzähle ich besser morgen - die wird länger und ich bin todmüde.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Juni 2018)

Wow! Ohne Worte – Du musst doch wirklich so ein Zeitdings wie Hermine Granger haben, um dem Tag die doppelte Menge an Stunden abzutrotzen! Wirklich faszinierend!

Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie frustrierend es sein muss, wenn in so kurzer Zeit so viele kleine gefiederte Geschöpfe wegsterben. Andererseits: Alle, die eine echte Überlebenschance haben, verzehnfachen diese, wenn sie zu Dir kommen dürfen. Toll, was Du in der kurzen Zeit schon wieder bewegt und geschafft hast! Du hast all meinen Respekt – einfach großartig! )

Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Erholungspausen in der Sitzecke nicht zu kurz kommen – denk bitte bitte auch an Deine eigene Fütterung, ja?


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2018)

So, bevor ich dann hier die gestern versprochene Dielenschwalbengeschichte erzähle, erst noch ein update zu Bert:
Heute Morgen war Bert erstmal stinkig, als ich rein kam und nicht gleich die Luke zur Voliere auf machte. Er wollte nicht mal Frühstück.
Mein Plan war klasse:
ich wollte Kurti ins Vorzimmer lotsen, die Tür zum Vogelzimmer zu machen und dann Kurti über das Vorzimmer raus lassen, bevor ich für Ernie und Bert ide Voliere zugänglich machen wollte.
Soweit, so gut.
Nun flog aber nicht Kurt ins Vorzimmer, sondern Bert.
Also dachte ich mir: prima, mache ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer zu und lasse Kurt über die Voliere raus.....
Naja, um die Luke von der Voliere auf zu machen, musste ich von außen in die Voliere.
Ich habe ganz genau geschaut, wo Bert ist, bevor ich durch die Tür raus ging.
Als ich zurück kam ebenso.
Bert hatte mich ebenso genau beobachtet.
Als ich dann durch die Vogelzimmertür rein wollte, saß sie am Fenster - ich öffnete die Tür einen Spalt, um durchzuhuschen - und zack - flog Bert durch den Spalt, raus in die Voliere und von dort dann ganz raus 

Das ging so schnell, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht gucken.
Ich dachte schon: mal abwarten, wann mir die Nachbarn den kleinen Racker wieder bringen.....

Kurt war auch unterwegs.
Gegen Mittag, ich ging rüber, um die Schwalben und Ernie wieder zu füttern, hörte ich Bert und Kurt im Gebüsch rufen.
Ich antwortete und postwendend kamen sie beide in die Voliere geflogen (durch die Luke) und ließen sich Mittagessen servieren 

Da das so gut klappte, ließ ich die Volierenluke auf.
Bert und Kurt verschwanden irgendwann wieder und heute Abend waren sie pünktlich zur letzten Mahlzeit zurück und nun schlafen sie beide sicher im Vogelzimmer 
Es sieht also so aus, als ob nun auch Bert verstanden hat, wie man wieder nach Hause kommt 

Ernie hat den ganzen Tag bei den Schwalben im großen Flexi verbracht und hatte auch, wenn ich das Flexi offen hatte, keine Ambitionen, aus dem Flexi raus zu __ fliegen.
Sie scheint sich dort sehr wohl zu fühlen.
Die Schwalben hatte ich drinnen gelassen, weil es draußen windig, bedeckt und kalt war.

Nun zur DIelengeschichte:
Moritz und Schwalbi haben sich ja entschlossen, auf der Diele zu brüten.
Vor 3 Tagen sah ich dann die ersten Eierschalen unter dem Nest (zwei).
Seit vorgestern saß die Mama nur noch selten und wenn kurz auf dem Nest (bei frisch geschlüpfte Küken? da müsste sie fast ununterbrochen drauf sitzen - die kühlen und trocknen sonst aus.)
Aber Moritz und Schwalbi hingen nur rum wie Falschgeld und piepsen immer leise.
Mama stand immer wieder vom Nest auf und saß stundenlang auf dem Rand und piepst leise.
Da stimmte was nicht!!!
Ich zögerte noch, da nachzuschauen, da ich mit ganz frisch geschlüpften Küken noch nie eine Parasitenbefreiung probiert habe - und weil ich nicht wusste, ob da gerade noch Küken mitten im Schlupf sind - da wäre es eine Katastrophe, wenn ich __ störe.
Ich habe also Abends nichts mehr unternommen.
Morgens sah es dann noch dramatsicher aus - Mutter setzte sich praktisch gar nicht mehr aufs Nest 
Da habe ich dann den Brüter auf Temperatur gebracht, einen Eimer mit Kieselgurheu vorbereitet, einen Eimer mit Küchenpapier und einen Eimer mit Kieselgur ohne Heu fertig gemacht.
Auf der Pappe unter dem Nest entdeckte ich dann noch  2 Lausfliegenbabys  
Ich ahnte Schlimmes!

Da ich Lausfliegen wirklich HASSE und absolut widerlich finde, zog ich also lange Einweghandschuhe an und kletterte zum Nest hoch.
Die Eltern machten Radau wie Hölle.
Als ich ins  Nest griff -sprang mir erstmal eine Lausfliege ins Gesicht 
dann hatte ich vier zuckende, kalte Nackedeis in der Hand, die ich in den Küchenpapiereimer legte und zügig wieder runter kletterte.
Da die Kleinen so kalt waren, schaute ich sie nur kurz an, sammelte noch 6 Milben runter, sah nebenbei, dass ein Küken noch einen Dottersack hatte, also ganz frisch geschlüpft war und beförderte sie in den auf 38 Grad mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch geheizten Brüter.

Dann bin ich wieder hoch mit dem Kieselgureimer und mit Kieselgurflasche habe mit Todesverachtung ins Nest gelangt und alles, was drin war in den Eimer getan und das Nest und die Umgebung dick mit Kieselgur eingestäubt.
Da die Küken noch so extrem jung sind, betteln sie noch nicht lautstark, weshalb es ausgeschlossen war, ein Ersatznest etwas weiter anzubieten.
Den Eimer mit dem alten nestinhalt habe ich gleich mit Deckel raus befördert - 6 Lausfliegenbabys krabbelten schon an der Wand hoch - ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel da zusammen mit der Milbenflut noch im Nistmaterial waren ....

Dann habe ich den Eimer mit Heu und __ Moos geschnappt, hoch zum Nest und dieses neu ausgeposltert und dick mit Kieselgur bestäubt (unter dem Moos).
Nachdem die Küken im Brüter wieder gut durchgewärmt waren, bekamen sie Fliegen gefüttert ( 3 -Nr 4 mit Dottersack wollte noch nicht).
Dann habe ich die Küken noch mal kurz durchgewärmt und wieder hoch ins Nest gebracht.
Nun flogen die ELtern aufgeregt und irritiert schimpfend um das Nest herum. Irgendwann landete die Mama auch schon auf dem Rand, aber sie setzte sich nicht auf die Küken.  .
Nach 45 Minuten holte ich die Küken wieder runter, wärmte sie wieder ca 20 Minuten im Brüte, fütterte wieder - sie waren schon kräftiger - und dann ging es wieder zurück ins Nest.
Diesmal waren die Eltern entspannter - und sind gleich wieder angeflogen.
Ich hoffte so sehr, dass sie die Kleinen bis zum ABend wieder annehmen würden.
Ohne die Aktion wären sie Abends jedenfalls tot gewesen.
Diese widerlichen Viecher sind dieses Jahr wegen der Hitze besonders zahlreich und sehr, sehr schnell in ihrer Entwicklung 

...und dann plötzlich: ich schaue zum nest hoch und..... Mama sitzt entspannt auf ihren Küken!!!!!!

Heute hat sie wie es sich gehört die meiste Zeit gesessen und Papa ist wie ein Weltmeister am Füttern gewesen.
Es scheint alles in bester Ordnung am Nest zu sein


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2018)

Den Stein hättest Du hören müssen, der mir da grade wieder runtergeplumpst ist, als ich am Ende Deiner Erzählung ankam


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2018)

Nicht mein Zögling - aber ein Zögling
Das macht einfach nur sprachlos, traurig und unendlich wütend: 
Mauersegler Malte


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juni 2018)

Schwalben gibt es einige in unserer Ecke. Mauersegler nicht. Einen Mauerseglerkasten hab ich am __ Giebel an einem Balken befestigt. Nun ist das Pärchen __ Stare, welche unter der Dachgaube einige Jahre ihr Nest hatten da eingezogen....sind jetzt bei der zweiten Brut in dem Kasten.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Kirstin,

ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen, denn Du hast bestimmt jede Menge um die Ohren, aber wie schaut es denn bei Dir aus? 
Alles soweit gut gegangen in der Saison?

Beste Grüße in den Norden!


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ida, 
 ja, alles soweit gut - aber ich bin noch nicht durch. 
Ein Mauersegler, diverse Schwalbennestlinge und haufenweise Überwinterer sitzen hier noch. 
Diese Saison war heftiger, als ich es mir je hätte vorstellen können. 
Ich habe gerade mal eben geschafft, jede Neuaufnahme in meinem Kalender zu vermerken. 
Sowie die letzten Vögel raus sind, die noch los sollen und wenn ich dann alles aufgeräumt und sauber gemacht habe, werde ich den Winter nutzen und Euch Stück für Stück berichten. 
Also ich habe Euch nicht vergessen  
Ich weiss nicht einmal genau, wieviele Vögel es waren - das wird sich erst rausstellen, wenn ich die Tagebücher nacharbeite. 
Aber 160 - 200 waren es denke ich. 
LG
Kirstin, die jetzt nach Elmshorn muss um zu versuchen, ob die Schwalbeneltern noch da sind, deren Kind ich letzten Samstag bekam, noch da sind - dann könnten sie die Auswilderung übernehmen


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2018)

Tanny schrieb:


> Also ich habe Euch nicht vergessen


Das ist doch mal ein gutes Zeichen, ich hab Dich schon vermißt , freue mich auf jeden Fall, wenn Du wieder
Zeit hast, uns an Deinem Leben teilhaben zu lassen


----------



## Ida17 (6. Sep. 2018)

Darauf freue ich mich auch! 
Halt die Ohren steif und ganz viel Erfolg bei der Auswilderung!


----------



## Tanny (31. Okt. 2018)

Hallo allerseits, 
so langsam sehe ich "Licht am ENde des Tunnels"   

Ich werde also jetzt mal versuchen, schrittweise einen Sommerrückblick zusammen zu bekommen. 
Es waren dieses Jahr so viele Vögel und zusätzlich Telefonberatungen, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe, mehr als die Ankunft der Vögel und deren erfolgreiche Auswilderung oder deren Versterben im Kalender zu notieren. 
Es waren so viele Vögel, meine Futterkosten haben dieses Jahr tatsächlich monatlich die 1000 Euro erreicht und zwitweise sogar überschritten. 
So schön es ist, so vielen Vögeln (leider nicht alle haben es geschafft) helfen zu können, so sehr habe ich es auch bedauert, dass ich nur selten Zeit hatte, mich mit Einzelnen intensiver zu beschäftigen und sie ausgiebig zu beobachten. 
Dieses genau den einzelnen Zögling beobachten können hat mir sehr gefehlt - es ist schon sehr viel schöner, wenn man noch jeddem kleinen Zögling einen Namen geben kann und ihn als individuelle Persönlichkeit erleben darf. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass es diesbezüglich nächstes Jahr wieder besser wird. 

Insofern werde ich zunächst einmal im nächsten Beitrag eine Übersicht über die bestimmt rund 200  Zöglinge erstellen und erst im Anschluss von einigen, die ich besonders in Erinnerung behalten habe oder für die ich etwas mehr Zeit hatte,  ausführlichere Berichte liefern. 

Die Telefonberatungen hatten es richtig in sich. 
Nicht nur, dass über die Wildvogel-Rettung Seite zahlreiche Anrufe kamen, ich hatte auch täglich viele Gespräche mit Schwalbenfindern aus ganz Deutschland, 
weil es mir einfach unmöglich war, angesichts der vielen Zöglinge hier, in der Facebook-Gruppe "Wildvogelhilfe-Notfälle" jeden Fall schriftlich zu beraten. 
Darum wurde mit meiner Genehmigung bei Schwalbenanfragen immer meine Telefonnummer verlinkt. 

Die Anrufe kamen von Morgens gegen 6 Uhr bis manchmal nach Mitternacht. 
Eigentlich war ich ständig am beraten, während ich meine Zöglinge versorgte - wenn ein Gespräch beendet war, klingelte bereits der nächste an.

Bei den Schwalben hätte ich fast ein Band abspielen können. 
Bei den allermeisten Fällen handelte es sich um aus dem Nest gesprungene Küken, die randvoll saßen mit __ Parasiten. 
Schwalbenlausfliegen waren diesen Sommer die Seuche Nr. eins bei den Schwalben. 
Manchmal wurden bis zu 12 Stück von so einem kleinen WInzling gesammelt. 

Viele der kleinen Findlinge konnten wir nach Befreiung von den Parasiten an die ELtern zurück geben und auch die restliche Brut über Ersatznester retten. 
Doch manchmal war den Findern der Aufwand auch nicht möglich - für ihre Findlinge haben wir dann Pflegestellen in deren "Nähe" organisiert. 

Leider gab es auch immer mal wieder solche Fälle, wo sich Finder meldeten, aber im Prinzip nicht bereit waren, auch nur einen Handschlag zu tun. 
Sie erwarteten eigentlich, dass jemand kommt und den Findling bei ihnen abholt - was natürlich unmöglich ist, denn die, die in ihrer Freizeit Vögel päppeln und beraten sind in der Regel absolut unabkömmlich. 

Am meisten haben mich die (zum Glück nicht so häufigen) Fälle geärgert, wo Finder erklärten, dass sie eine Rückführung nicht versuchen können und auch erst in ein zwei Tagen eine Möglichkeit haben, den Vogel wegzufahren und um Beratung bzgl. der Versorgung baten, sich aber dann an absolut nichts hielten. 

Gerade diese Fütterungsgespräche (Frischfanginsekten oder Heimchen aus dem Zooladen, wie füttern und wie oft und wie viel etc.) waren oft lang und aufwändig. 
Und ich habe immer sehr deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Vögel mindestens stündlich von Morgens bis Abends 6-8 mittlere Heimchen oder mindestens 15 - 20 __ Fliegen - eher mehr - brauchen und dass kein Wasser extra eingegeben werden darf. 

Wenn man dann in der Gruppe zwei Tage später von der vermittelten Pflegestelle liest, dass die Schwalbe gerade mehr tot als lebendig  angekommen war und binnen einiger Stunden verstorben ist, weil sie zwei Tage lang nur eine Mücke zu essen bekommen hat (man hat nicht mehr gefunden  ), dann könnte ich wirklich in die Tischkante beißen. 

In solchen Fällen frage ich mich dann, warum die Leute den armen Vogel überhaupt einsammeln, wenn sie sich nicht kümmern wollen. 
Wenn man ihn nicht eingesammelt hätte, wäre er mit  Sicherheit schneller erlöst gewesen und hätte sich nicht noch tagelang quälen müssen. 

Auf der anderen Seite sind da die viel, viel zahlreicheren Anrufer, die wirklich alles in Bewegung setzen, um den kleinen Knirps zu retten. 
Ich hatte sogar Anrufer, die haben spontan Urlaubstage beim Arbeitgeber eingereicht, um ihren Findling zwischenzuversorgen. 

Oder die Mitleser in der Gruppe, die mitbekommen, dass da ein Finder keine Möglichkeit sieht, den Vogel irgendwohin zu bringen und sich nachts nach 10 Uhr noch anbieten, eine Stunde zum Finder zu fahren, um den Vogel abzuholen und dann noch eine Stunde zur Pflegestelle, um dann wieder 1-2 Stunden nach Hause zu düsen. 
Oder die Finder, die kein Auto haben und es auf sich nehmen, für so einen kleinen Findling mehrere Stunden mit Öffis zur nächsten PS zu fahren. 
Und die Finder, die locker mehrere Stunden Fahrt in Kauf nehmen, um ihren Findling in eine geeignete Pflegestelle zu bringen. 

All diese Erlebnisse sind es dann, die einen nach so einem frustigen Erlebnis wie oben beschrieben wieder aufbauen und weiter machen lassen. 

So, jetzt muss ich erstmal meine ganzen Überwinterer versorgen, die Nymphis füttern und die anderen Tiere alle versorgen und dann werde ich hoffentlich im nächsten Beitrag schon mal eine Übersicht über meine Sommerzöglinge 2018 erstellen können.


----------



## Tanny (31. Okt. 2018)

So, dann gibt es hier jetzt mal die Übersicht 
Bis zur 23 KW hatte ich ja bereits in den vorigen Beiträgen berichtet.
Also fange ich mal ab 11. Juni an.

Die 24. KW war relativ ruhig und es kamen nur Vögel aus der unmittelbaren Umgebung:

Di.
- kamen 2 Kohlmeisennestlinge, die auf dem Boden gefunden wurden.
Sie waren nur kurz davor, flügge zu werden und machten keinerlei Probleme.
Bereits am 3. Tag hier begannen sie mit Flugübungen und nachdem sie in der Voliere gelernt hatten, zu __ fliegen, zu jagen und sich selbst zu versorgen, haben sie sich ganz normal ausgewildert. Sie waren von Anfang an sehr scheu.

Mi.
-kam eine Blaumeise, die einer Katze abgenommen wurde. Sie verstarb leider bereits nach einer Stunde 

Do.
-wurde mir eine Amsel gebracht, die gegen ein Fenster geknallt war.
Sie war sehr benommen und schwankte bedenklich. Nach 3 Tagen viel Ruhe, Dämmerlicht und nicht zu warm hatte sie sich erholt
und da sie aus einem Nachbarort kam und sie vielleicht schon irgendwo einen Partner hatte, habe ich sie an den Fundort zurück gebracht und dort fliegen lassen 

-Am gleichen Tag kam dann auch noch ein Feldsperling - ebenfalls Katzenopfer.
Er hatte eine leichte Blessur am Flügel, erholte sich aber nach den ersten unsicheren Tagen gut und konnte zwei Wochen später ebenfalls an seinen Fundort zurück, wo er gleich von vielen Feldsperling lautstark begrüsst wurde 

Fr.
- brachte mir dann eine Dame noch einen Kohlmeisenästling, der aber einen absolut gesunden und fitten Eindruck machte.
Ich nahm an, dass er gerade ausgeflogen war.
Die Dame nahm ihn wieder mit, um ihn am Fundort zurück zu setzen.
Sie rief mich Abends an und informierte mich, dass die Eltern nach ca 30 Min aufgetaucht waren und den Kleinen gefüttert und mitgenommen haben. 

- Am Abend bekam ich noch einen ANruf aus Hamburg: ein Vogelküken wurde in einem Offenstalleingang gefunden. Es habe wohl das Bein gebrochen.
Bei ANkunft stellte sich raus, dass es sich um einen Bachstelzennestling handelt - beide Beine waren im Sprunggelenk offen gebrochen.
Zu Charlie werde ich einen eigenen Beitrag schreiben.
Soviel nur vorab: Charlie lebt, Charlie hat den Sommer mit ausgiebigen Ausflügen auf die Wiesen hinter dem Haus verbracht und Charlie überwintert hier  

KW 25 ging dann bereits richtig ab:
Mo.
- kam "Schwalbi von Neuhardenberg" - eine erwachsene Rauchschwalbe mit einem abenteuerlich verheilten Flügelbruch.
Dass Schwalbi jemals würde fliegen können hielt ich für nahezu unmöglich - zu Schwalbi werde ich noch einen separaten Bericht machen - soviel sei schon gesagt: sie flog 

Di.
- kam ein Trauerschnäpper hier aus der Gegend - er war im Garten gefunden worden. 
Nest unbekannt. 
Als der Kleine kam, machte er erste unbeholfene Flugübungen - war aber alles in allem noch mehr Nestling.
Bereits einen Tag, nachdem er hier war fing er die ersten Obstfliegen selbst und machte Flugübungen.
Nach ca 2 Wochen machte er seinen ersten Ausflug aus der Voliere, kam aber nach einer Stunde zurück.
Noch einige Tage ging und kam er, holte sich Futter ab und schlief auch drinnen - die Abstände wurden immer größer, wo er sich sehen ließ, aber er war immer in der Umgebung unterwegs.
Schließlich blieb er ganz weg.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob er sich abgenabelt hat oder ob er ein Opfer des Sperbers wurde, denn ich hörte Schnäppers Ruf von der Rückseite des Hauses zum letzten Mal  und sah nahezu zeitgleich den Sperber hinter dem Haus verschwinden.
Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass der kleine Schnäpper Opfer des Sperbers wurde, sondern, dass er sowieso seine Kinderstube endgültig verlassen hatte. 

- Ebenfalls Di. kam dann noch eine Finderin mit einer erwachsenen Dohle auf den Hof gefahren.
Die Dohle machte außer, dass sie etwas mager war und voller Lausfliegen saß, die ich entfernte einen recht guten EIndruck.
Da ich angesichts der vielen kleinen SIngvögel, die schon hier waren und weil ich keine weiteren Rabenvögel als Gesellschaft hatte, keinen geeigneten Platz für eine Dohle hatte, habe ich die Finderin nach Befreiung von den Lausfliegen gebeten, die Kleine in die WIldtierstation zu bringen, da ich Berichten entnommen hatte, dass sie dort schon zahlreiche Dohlengesellschaft hatten.

Mittwoch kamen zwei Rauchschwalben "__ Star und Moon" aus Aukrug zu mir - sie waren dort gepäppelt worden mit telefonischer Beratung durch mich.
Als eine anfing immer zu krampfen und nach oben zu schauen ("Sternengucker") brachten die Finder sie zu mir.
Es stellte sich schnell raus, dass es lediglich ein Mangel an Vit B Komplex war.
Die Familie hatte B Komplex besorgt und auch regelmäßig gegeben - aber als sie mir mit den Schwalben die Spritze mit dem B-Komplex überreichte, schwante mir der Grund, warum es nicht wirkte:
Das B-Komplex war weder im Kühlschrank, noch dunkel gelagert.
Da es extrem empfindlich auf Licht, Luft und Wärme reagiert und schnell zerfällt, waren die Gaben wirkungslos.
Schon eine Stunde, nachdem Star und Moon hier waren, hatte sich Star erholt.
Die zwei haben ihre letzten Tage bevor sie sicher flogen, jagten und erste Ausflüge in die Umgebung starteten völlig komplikationslos im Vogelzimmer und in der Voliere verbracht. 

- Dann kam eine Rauchschwalbe, die auf einem Spaziergang gefunden wurde. Ihr Gefieder war schwer verklebt und stank massiv und sie war sehr geschwächt.
Die Kleine ist vermutlich unter einen Güllestreuer geraten 
Die Finder hatten wohl mehrfach versucht, sie zu reinigen, es klappte aber wohl nur bedingt.
Immerhin soweit, dass sie erkennen konnten, dass es sich um eine Schwalbe handelt.
Vorher war sie wohl nur ein zuckender Klumpen Mist und Gülle 
Die Kleine überlebte nur noch einen Tag.
Ich nehme an, dass sie zu geschwächt war und außerdem vermutlich von dem Zeug auch einiges geschluckt und / oder eingeatmet hatte. 

- Als drittes kam an dem Tag dann noch ein Feldsperlingästling - ebenfalls Katzenopfer.
Er überlebte leider nur wenige Stunden, obwohl er keine sichtbaren Verletzungen hatte. 

Donnerstag war tatsächlich GAR NICHTS!!!!!!

Freitag
-kam mein erster Mauersegler - vermutlich war er mit einem Auto in Brunsbüttel kollidiert.
Ein Hängeflügel und eine schiefe Wirbelsäule machten nicht gerade Mut. Es wurde ein abenteuerliches Unterfangen.
Auch von ihm werde ich noch separat berichten.

-Außerdem kam noch ein AMselästling, der etwas mitgenommen und ausgehungert war.
Die kleine Amsel erholte sich aber schnell wieder und entwickelte sich normal.
Ihre ersten AUsflüge waren kurz und sie kam noch fast zwei Wochen zum Schlafen und Futtern immer wieder in die Voliere. 

Am Samstag
- kamen zwei in einem Flottbeker STall aus dem Nest gefallene Schwalbennestlinge. Ein Rückführungsversuch war nicht möglich. So fütterte die Finderin die Zwei 2 Tage lang auf, um sie mir am Wochenende dann mit nach Elmshorn zu bringen, wo ihre Tochter einen Turnierstart hatte. Ich habe die zwei dann beim Holsteiner Verband  in einer "fliegenden Übergabe" zwischen zwei Prüfungsplätzen auf der ehemaligen Rennbahn abgeholt.
Die Zwei waren fit und ich habe sie ganz normal aufgepäppelt und erfolgreich ausgewildert. 

Der Sonntag begann alles andere als schön:
- Ein Spatz mit Anflugtrauma (Fensteranflug) wurde gebracht und verstarb 15 Minuten später. 
- Eine Schwalbe mit hochgradigem Lausfliegenbefall kam aus dem nachbarort und verstarb bei mir auf dem Grundstück auf dem Weg vom Parkplatz zum Vogelzimmer. 

-Dann kam ein splitternacktes Spatzenküken mit Verdauungsproblemen.
Der Kleine erholte sich nach zwei Zittertagen im Brüter langsam und wurde letztendlich ein gesunder kleiner Haussperling, der noch lange regelmäßig nach Hause kam, bevor er sich endgültig der Spatzentruppe anschloss. 

-Gegen Abend kam dann noch eine Mehlschwalbe mit Fußverletzungen aus Ahrensburg.
Sie war ein Katzenopfer. Glücklicherweise hat sie sich schnell erholt und ich konnte sie ohne weitere Komplikationen schließlich wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. 

Das waren die Vögel dieser Woche.
Die ersten Fotos folgen dann morgen - die muss ich erst aus einem unsortierten Berg raussuchen....
....und die Auflistung geht dann die nächsten Tage weiter


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2018)

Meike Güte, das liest sich ja richtig stressig .
Ein extra großes  für deine Arbeit.


----------



## Ida17 (1. Nov. 2018)

Danke Kirstin, dass Du noch die Kraft hast uns Deinen Wahnsinns-Sommer zu berichten! 
Was meinst Du, war der Grund der vielen Zöglinge? Starker Parasitenbefall ausgelöst durch die Hitze? 
Das ist doch nicht normal gewesen.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2018)

Danke auch von mir, schön, daß Du uns wieder teilnehmen läßt .


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2018)

Kurz vorab: 
Fotos muss ich auf Morgen verschieben - ich muss dafür mit dem PC nach draußen, weil mein EMpfang hier drinnen mieserabel ist. 
Habe eben nur für das Anmelden mal eben 5-10 Minuten gebraucht  
Draußen ist mir das heute Abend aber zu dunkel und zu kalt - insofern lade ich morgen tagsüber hoch. 

@Ida ich denke, da kommen verschiedene Komponenten zusammen. 
Zum einen natürlich, da ich in der Facebookgruppe "Wildvogelhilfe-Notfälle" als Pflegestelle gelistet bin und auch als Schwalbenexperte verlinkt werde. 
Da hier im Norden nur sehr wenige Pflegestellen sind, sind die, die es gibt natürlich sehr am Anschlag. 
Also falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, im Sommer als Pflegestelle zu fungieren - es wird überall gesucht  

Den heftigen Parasitenbefall führe ich in allererster Linie darauf zurück, dass die Vögel zu wenig geeignete Nahrung (Insekten) für ihre Brut finden bzw. für die Futterbeschaffung lange Wege __ fliegen müssen. 
Dadurch entwickeln sich die Küken einige Tage langsamer und das reicht, damit die __ Parasiten im Entwicklungswettlauf im Nest die Oberhand gewinnen können. 
Zu diesem Schluss bin ich aufgrund meiner Beobachtungen hier vor Ort gekommen.

Dort, wo Vögel (Schwalben, Mauersegler, aber auch Meisen und Co.) in und an Bauernhöfen (also echten Bauernhöfen, nicht Agrarproduktionsindustrieanlagen - Höfen, wo noch massenweise Fliegen normal sind) mit Rinderhaltung oder in und an Pferdeställen brüteten, da haben sogar die Schwalben mit teilweise Null Ausfällen dicht an dicht gebrütet und zwei, sehr viele sogar drei gesunde Bruten hochgezogen. 
Keine 2 km weiter im Stadtrandbereich an Wohnhäusern inmitten aufgeräumter Landschaft kam ein Notruf nach dem anderen: "Küken aus dem Nest "gefallen". 
Diese Vögel brauchten einfach zu lange für jeden Happen Futter, den sie heranschafften. 
Selbst meine Schwalben im Stall und auf der Diele bekommen ja schon oft Parasitenprobleme:
ich habe zu wenig Vieh/Pferde und entsprechend kaum Fliegen im Stall. 
Meine Ländereien sind zwar renaturiert - aber inmitten aufgeräumter Agrarlandschaft ist meine "Insel" auch entsprechend stark frequentiert. 
Wer keine Probleme hatte waren die Meisen und Sperlinge bei mir. 
Die haben in den riesigen Brennesselgürteln massenweise Raupen gefunden. 

Das 2. Problem war offenbar bundesweit, dass außergewöhnlich viele Zöglinge mit ZNS Störungen kamen - hier vermute ich stark, dass irgendwelche Vergiftungen eine Rolle spielten, die wir in der Form bisher nicht hatten. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass hier irgendwelche neuen Gifte eingesetzt wurden, die die von der EU verbotenen 3 neonicotinoidhaltigen Produkte ersetzen. 

Als 3. machte besonders den Gebäudebrütern extrem zu schaffen, dass zunehmend saniert und abgerissen und neu gebaut wird oder einfach, weil Leute die Nester nerven, diese abgeschlagen oder zugeschäumt werden und das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz dabei konsequent ignoriert wird. 
Es ist Gang und Gäbe, dass ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob lebende Bruten in den Nestern sind, abgerissen oder verschlossen wird. 
Dann werden die Bruten eben mit Bauschaum (lebend) zu gemacht. 

4. arallel roden die Städte dann noch fleissig jede kleinste Busch- udn Bauminsel auf öffentlichem Grund gnadenlos weg - oft der einzige Ort, wo die dort ansässigen Vögel noch Nahrung für ihre Bruten finden - die verhungernden Küken landen dann auch in Pflegestellen, wenn sie Glück haben und jemand sie rechtzeitig findet. 

5. Bedingt durch den extrem langen, warmen Sommer haben viele Vögel öfter und länger gebrütet - unzählige Pfleglinge kamen in die Pflegestellen, weil ihre Nester bei Heckenschnitten oder Baumfällungen zerstört wurden. 

6. Vogelabwehrmaßnahmen (nicht nur gegen Tauben - Spikes, Klebepaste etc.) nehmen an Bauwerken sowohl im privaten als auch im öffentlichen Raum immer mehr zu. 
Vögel mit schwersten Verletzungen durch die Spikes und dramatischen Gefiederverklebungen durch die Pasten landen wenn sie Glück haben und gefunden werden, bevor sie verendet sind, ebenfalls in den Pflegestellen. 

7. Zudem hatten wir es dann auch noch mit auffallend vielen Vögeln mit schweren Infekten zu tun. 
Massenweise Amseln mit Usutu aber auch Sperlinge, Meisen, Finken und Schwalben mit Infektionserkrankungen, die mit (teilweise blutigen) Durchfällen, schweren AUgenentzündungen, allgemeiner Schwäche etc. einher gingen und oft zum Tod führten. 
Dabei berichteten Pflegestellen aus ganz Deutschland von diesem Phänomen - unzählige Abstriche, KOTproben etc.  wurden bundesweit in die Labore geschickt - meistens gab es keine Befunde. 
Eine Pflegestelle, die an die 100 Schwalben hatte hat verstorbene Schwalben untersuchen lassen - da fand man ein Sammelsurium an Erregern, die zuvor im Laborbefund der lebenden Schwalben nicht auftauchten. 

8. Zu guter Letzt hatten wir dann noch unglaublich viele Katzenopfer - meistens aus den STädten -  ich habe das Gefühl, es werden jedes Jahr mehr. 
Auch das ist sicherlich den aufgeräumten Gartenlandschaften geschuldet wo bei ständig steigender, viel zu hoher Katzendichte in den Städten kaum noch Flucht- und Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Vögel und insbesondere für die Ästlinge und die bodennah brütenden Nestlinge sind. 
Manche städtische Gartenbesitzer, die sehr viele Freigängerkatzen in ihrer direkten Nachbarschaft haben, berichteten, dass sie praktisch keine kleinen Singvögel mehr im Garten haben. 

Insofern: es werden jedes Jahr immer mehr und immer extremere WIdrigkeiten, denen unsere Wildtierpopulationen ausgesetzt sind (es sind ja nicht nur Vögel). 
Entsprechend steigt die Zahl der Findlinge- und gleichzeitig reduzieren sich die Bestände zunehmend dramatisch. 
Bei Igeln z.B. gab es dieses Jahr so unglaublich viele schwerst verletzte Tiere, denen der halbe Kopf weggeschlagen war, weil sie in Mähroboter geraten sind.


----------



## Ida17 (1. Nov. 2018)

Diese Aneinanderreihung von unschönen Vorkommnissen ist erschreckend, da spielen wohl doch mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle.
Ich hatte nur vermutet, dass die Hitze ausschlaggebend war, aber wenn ich mir Deine Punkte noch mal durchlese... da trifft so vieles auf ganz Deutschland zu  
Hier in unserem Stadtgebiet wird auch gebaut bis der Arzt kommt, weil's halt so schön ist (bald aber nicht mehr, wenn jeder Flecken Grün bebaut wurde) und viele Vorgärten könnten glatt als Eisenbahnmuseum durchgehen.

Da lob ich mir mein geordnetes Chaos im Garten, der zusammen mit der direkten Nachbarschaft Nistplätze zu bieten hat und viel Nahrung bereitstellt. 
Durch den großen Teich kommen noch mehr unzählige Insekten daher (ich war dieses Jahr total "vermückt"   ) so dass uns sogar abends die Fledermäuse besuchen kamen, um sich lecker Motten zu ergattern.


----------



## Tanny (2. Nov. 2018)

Hallo allerseits, 
nur kurz zur Info, damit Ihr nicht denkt, ich sei schon wieder "weg"...
Fotos muss ich nochmal verschieben - war seit heute Nachmittag 14.30 Uhr bis gerade eben im STall, weil mein alter Blacky schwer Kolik hatte. 
Eben ist die Tierärztin abgefahren - zumindest sieht es so aus, als sei es überstanden. 
Wenn nicht noch irgendetwas da hinterher kommt, gibt es also morgen Bilder. 
Sorry....


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Nov. 2018)

Mach dir keinen Stress, und denke auch mal an dich, dem Pferd wünsche ich alles Gute.


----------



## jolantha (3. Nov. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Stress, und denke auch mal an dich, dem Pferd wünsche ich alles Gute.


Kirsten, da denke ich genauso, Daumendrück für Euch


----------



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2018)

so, wenn die Verbindung klappt, gibt es jetzt ein paar Fotos. 
Zur Info wegen Blacky: 
Er ist noch erschöpft, wandert aber gemächlich über den Hof und zuppelt überall Gras. 
Ich schätze, er geniesst die Sonderrolle: 
wenn er so schlapp ist, darf er sich immer komplett frei bewegen auf dem Hof, wie er will. 

Bei den Fotos habe ich jetzt aus dem Ordner alle zusammengesucht, die ich in den 2 oben aufgelisteten Wochen gemacht habe. 
Von vielen Zöglingen habe ich gar keine Bilder. 
Diesen Sommer bin ich selten überhaupt zum Fotografieren gekommen - bzw. habe überhaupt nicht dran gedacht, weil die Tage so voll waren. 
Bei den Vögeln, wo ich oben in der Liste vermerkt habe, dass die Geschichte noch ausführlich folgt, habe ich nur ein oder zwei Fotos hier rausgesucht - der Rest folgt bei den Geschichten.


----------



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2018)

und weiter gehts:


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2018)

Danke


----------



## Tanny (12. Nov. 2018)

So, weiter gehts  
Allerdings werde ich, bevor ich meine Auflistung fortführe etwas anderes vorziehen: 

diesen Sommer gab es eine Reihe von Erneuerungen rund um die Haltung bei mir. 
Andere Schwalbenpäppler baten um Fotos mit Erklärung von der "neuen Einrichtung" zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch 
und im Rahmen einiger Beratungsgespräche mit Leuten, die einen oder mehrere Wildvögel überwintern, 
kam das Thema Beleuchtung immer wieder zur Sprache. 

Da es hier sowohl was meine eigenen Erkenntnisse anbelangt, als auch was das Produktangebot auf dem Markt betrifft, 
viele Neuerungen gab, werde ich diese Dinge hier jetzt zunächst vorstellen, auf der Homepage erstmal verlinken und dort erst später 
auch überarbeiten.
Dann spare ich eine Menge Zeit, weil ich nicht alles zig-fach wiederholen muss, sondern hierher verlinken kann  

Diesen Sommer bekam ich besonders zum Ende hin aus ganz Deutschland überwiegend von anderen Päpplern Anfragen, 
ob ich die eine oder andere Überwinterungsschwalbe übernehmen könne, falls es notwendig würde. 
Zeitweise sah es so aus, als würden es an die 30 Schwalben werden können. 

Glücklicherweise wurden es dann doch deutlich weniger - viele konnten doch noch ausgewildert werden, 
einige fanden bei einer Päppelkollegin, die deutlich dichter dran saß eine super Bleibe und eine Gruppe von über 10 Schwalben, 
die sich bei einer älteren Dame in Süddeutschland befanden, die ins Krankenhaus kam, fanden dann doch auch noch 
zu meiner Kollegin "Private Wildvogelhilfe Koch" eine viel näher gelegene Unterkunft -viele von ihnen waren dann doch entgegen der 
Erwartungen auswilderungsfähig

Egal, aufgrund der Aussichten überlegte ich schon frühzeitig, wie ich das hier gelöst bekomme. 
Für so viele Vögel wäre meine Esszimmer/Küchenvariante 1. zu klein und 2. zeichneten sich auch durch Unfall verletzte, adulte Überwinterer ab - 
also wilde Schwalben, die bereits wieder flugfähig waren, aber deren Gefieder so geschädigt war, dass sie auf eine Mauser warten mussten. 

Für diese Schwalben, die in der Regel extrem scheu sind, hätte die dauernde menschliche Nähe in meinen Wohnräumen viel zu großen Stress 
bedeutet. Sie brauchten ihr eigenes Reich. 
Ideal wäre es, wenn sie den ganzen Winter im Vogelzimmer verbringen könnten. 
Allerdings würde es da viel zu kalt werden - immerhin ist es ein einfach mit einem Stallfenster verglaster Raum im Stallgebäude. 
Und die Beleuchtung war für langfristige Pfleglinge, die normalerweise jetzt im sonnigen Süden wären selbst mit Flugmöglichkeit raus in die Voliere ungeeignet. 

Parallel zu den Wildvögeln hatte ich ja auch noch meine Notnymphen. 
Ich empfand es schon Anfang des Sommers immer wieder als unbefriedigend, dass die armen Vögel - zwar mit großer Zimemrvoliere und Freiflug, aber eben immer nur drinnen und ohne, dass ich mich angesichts der vielen Wildvögel draussen groß mit ihnen beschäftigen konnte, als unbefriedigend.
Sie hatten außer der Natur CD drinnen praktisch keine akustischen Reize und konnten die Natur immer nur getrennt durch eine dicke Glasscheibe wahrnehmen. 
Ab und an gab es etwas Abwechselung, wenn neue Vögel einzogen - zeitweise waren ein paar Wellis dabei, die ich bis zur Vermittlung für das hiesige Tierheim übernommen habe und ich habe noch den einen oder anderen Fundnymphen übernommen, wo sich kein Besitzer ausfindig machen ließ oder meldete und dieser sonst im Tierheim alleine gesessen wäre.
Alles in allem gefiel mir die Situation für die kleinen Racker so gar nicht. 

Irgendwie musste der ganz große Plan her - für die Schwalben und für die Nymphen......
Nach zähem Ringen mit mir selbst - die Ideen hatte ich ja eigentlich längst bildlich vor Augen , aber die Investitionen, 
die da auf mich zukommen würden, ließen mich doch noch etwas zögern - machte ich dann Nägel mit Köpfen: 
  

Für die Nymphen sollte es eine 6 x 2 x 2 Meter lange Außenvoliere mit anschließenden 1 x 2 x 2 Meter großem Schutzhaus 
auf dem Trailplatz werden. 
Das Schutzhaus musste isoliert sein und es musste Strom rein, weil es voll beheizbar sein muss, 
wenn die Vögel auch im Winter da draußen bleiben können sollten - insbesondere, da ich mit Nemo und Bragi ja zwei massiv 
gefiedergeschädigte Vögel dabei hatte. 
        


Im Vogelzimmer und im Vogelvorzimmer sollten die einfachen Stallfenster ausgetauscht werden gegen zweifachverglaste, zweiflügelige Fenster, 
wo bei dem im Vogelzimmer eine 2. Kunststoffscheibe so vor den Flügel montiert werden sollte, dass ich an schönen Wintertagen 
den Flügel öffnen kann, damit die Flieger in die Voliere raus können. 
Durch die 2. Scheibe vor dem Flügel würde dann nur der Spalt an der EInflugklappe auf sein und der Rest zu bleiben. 
Dies war wichtig, da das Vogelzimmer ja beheizt sein musste - und bei sperrangelweit offenem Fenster - selbst, wenn es nur für eine Stunde ist, 
würde der Raum ja sonst innerhalb von Sekunden kalt sein. 

Für die Fenster fand ich schnell eine perfekte Lösung und habe den Einbau in Auftrag gegeben  
  

Komplizierter war schon die Frage nach der Beheizung. 
Es sollte zuverlässig eine Raumtemperatur von rund 20 Grad bei den Schwalben erzielt werden 
und bei den Nymphen im Schutzhaus musste ich sicherstellen, dass sie zumindest alle problemlos einen 
zuverlässig bei jeder Außentemperatur warmen Platz von 18 - 20 Grad finden würden. 
Hier war es allerdings nicht notwendig, dass der gesamte Raum ständig diese hohe Temperatur aufweist. 

Richtig schwierig wurde dann die Beleuchtungsfrage. 
Da habe ich mir letztendlich dann tatsächlich ein Beleuchtungskonzept vom Fachmann erstellen lassen, 
weil ich in den Abhandlungen zum Lichtbedarf für Vögel nicht einen Bruchteil dessen, was da technisch beschrieben wurde, 
verstanden habe. 

Aber lest selbst, was dabei raus gekommen ist 

Ich werde das Thema Beheizung und das Thema Beleuchtung in jeweils einem eigenen Beitrag nachfolgend angehen, 
damit ich die Themen dann direkt verlinken kann, wenn es um Fragen bzgl. Beleuchtung oder Beheizung geht.


----------



## Tanny (12. Nov. 2018)

Fangen wir mit der Beheizung an:

Im Schwalbenzimmer sollten ja sowohl die flugfähigen Schwalben, als auch die Fußgänger mit den größeren Gefiederschäden klar kommen.
Das hieß, es musste eine Beheizung her, wo der gesamte Raum relativ konstant auf die gewünschte Temperatur gebracht und da gehalten werden konnte.

Zwar sind die Fußgänger in einem großen 1 x 1,20  x 1 Meter Flexi, das auf einem Tisch steht untergebracht und sie haben dort drin zusätzlich
eine Wärmeplatte.
Aber dieses Flexi ist immer halb offen, so dass die Flieger und die Nichtflieger jederzeit Kontakt aufnehmen können, was zur Folge hat,
dass besonders meine kletterfreudigen Mehlschwalben durchaus auch mal aus dem Flexi raus klettern und sich am Boden wiederfinden. 
Folglich musste es auch in Bodennähe warm sein, damit mir keiner  wird .
Wie man auf den Fotos sieht, haben die Fussgänger aber auch zahlreiche Klettermöglichkeiten erhalten, über die sie eigenständig vom
Boden wieder zurück ins Flexi kommen, was oft und gerne genutzt wird 

Bei den Nymphen im Schutzhaus benötigte ich eine Heizmöglichkeit, die die Sitzplätze oben im Haus zuverlässig bei jeder Außentemperatur auf
Temperatur halten, so dass jeder Vogel jederzeit die Möglichkeit hat, an einen richtig warmen Ort zu gelangen, damit insbesondere die gefiedergeschädigten Nymphis mit ihren nackten Bäuchen nicht so dastehen: .
Für die unteren Bereiche des Schutzhauses, die von den Vögeln ohnehin selten aufgesucht werden, würde es reichen, den Raum frostfrei zu halten.
Gleichzeitig sind die Nymphen wie alle Krummschnäbel wahre Zerstörer - nichts ist vor ihren Schnäbeln sicher - schon gar nicht ein läppisches Kabel.
Folglich mussten sämtliche Leitungen im Schutzhaus akriebisch gesichert sein - von Anfang bis Ende.
Und auch die Heizung selbst musste nymphensicher sein.

Beide Heizsysteme mussten natürlich auch noch feuersicher sein - also auch, wenn da mal was staubt und es sollte sich kein Vogel dran verbrennen können.

Und last not least wäre es natürlich sehr schön, wenn die Stromrechnung mich nicht in den Ruin treibt. 

Nächtelange Recherchen bzgl. unterschiedlicher Heizsysteme raubten mir manchmal den letzten Nerv. 
Eine ganze Weile liebäugelte ich dann mit diesen flachen, an der Wand befestigten Infrarotheizungen.
Nachdem ich aber bei diversen Fabrikaten immer wieder neben zig 5 Sternekommentaren Einsternkommentare las wie: "die Rückseite wird so heiss, dass sich die Wand verfärbt" oder "schon einen Meter von der Heizung entfernt gibt es keine Heizleistung mehr" oder "bei Berührung habe ich mich verbrannt" etc....
waren diese Heizungen für meine Zwecke vom Tisch. (wo sind eigentlich all die tollen, großen Smileys gebleiben - die haben sich ja zahlenmäßig halbiert)

Schließlich kam ich zur einfachsten Lösung der Welt 
Bei den Schwalben heize ich den Raum mittels Radiator, der luftig, aber geschützt vor Schmutzeintrag von oben unter einem Hochtisch auf dem Fußboden steht,
auf eine Grundtemperatur von rund 18 - 20 Grad am Tag und um die 12- 15 Grad Nachts.
 

Für die Flieger wurden Haken an die Decke des Vogelzimmers installiert, wo ich das große Heizplattenmodell (62 Watt) abgehängt habe.
Darunter mit Hilfe von Ästen und Zweigen verschieden hohe Sitzplätze, so dass die Flieger sich aussuchen können, auf welcher Temperatur sie schlafen möchten.
   

Die Fussgänger haben ihre kleine Heizplatte (15 Watt) mit dem Sitzast darunter im Flexi behalten.
 

Auf dem Flexi, also im obersten Drittel der Zimmerhöhe steht ein Thermometer, wo ich die Raumtemperatur fernab der Heizquellen überprüfen kann.

Tagsüber haben die Schwalben zusätzlich noch einen ebenfalls Wärme abgebenden Sonnenspot - dazu in der Beleuchtung mehr.

Bei den Nymphen war es schwieriger.
Das Schutzhaus ist mit 1 mal 2 Meter Grundfläche relativ klein und da ich mit dem Volierenbauer noch in einem,
wie es sich zur Zeit abzeichnet längeren Reklamationsstreit liege wegen massiver Isolations- und Baumängel am Schutzhaus, wollte
ich auf keinen Fall in irgendeiner Form die Wände zwecks Befestigungen beschädigen (sonst sind die nachher noch Schuld.....). 

Also habe ich aus Dachlatten zunächst einen kompletten Rahmen ins Schutzhaus gebaut, an dem ich dann alles Weitere befestigen konnte.

Für die Beheizung habe ich oben unter der Decke eine weitere Längslatte durch das Schutzhaus gezogen, so dass ich dort je eine 62 Watt Heizplatte und eine (mittelgroße) 42 Watt Heizplatte auflegen konnte.
 

Darunter entstanden dann mit Hilfe von Ästen und Seilen verschieden hohe Sitzplätze, so dass jeder Nymph ein warmes Plätzchen genau nach seinen Temperaturwünschen bis hin zu 35 - 38 Grad warmen Ebenen findet.
Zwischen den Heizplatten hängt eine Dunkelwärmelampe in einem Drahtschutzkorb.
 

Sie ist austauschbar von 35 Watt über 50 Watt auf 100 Watt - je nachdem, ob zusätzliche Beheizung des Raumes bei sehr kalten Außentemperaturen nötig wird.
Im oberen Viertel des Schutzhauses an der "kältesten" Stelle - an der nicht isolierten und mit offenen Fugen  eingebauten Tür  hängt ein Thermometer, so dass ich die Mindestraumtemperatur in der Höhe unter Kontrolle habe.
 

Der Elektriker hat mir dann (näheres kommt bei Beleuchtung) Kabelkanäle unter die Dachlatten gebaut und die Kabel mit flachen Verbindungssteckern und dann entsprechenden Verlängerungen in den Kanälen verlegt zur Steckdosenleiste, die er in einen Schutzkorb (ein umfunktionierter Transportkäfig) gebaut hat.
So kann ich jedes Heizelement und die Lampe individuell vom Strom nehmen, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden.
Die 4-er Steckdosenleiste hängt an der Zuleitung von draussen.
 

Bei beiden - also Schwalbenzimmer und Schutzhaus funktioniert die Beheizung zur Zeit absolut wunschgerecht und perfekt.
Abzuwarten bleibt, ob der Plan auch bei eisigen Außentemperaturen aufgeht.....

Die Wärmeplatten habe ich  von hier bezogen - falls jemand danach suchen sollte.


----------



## Tanny (12. Nov. 2018)

...und weiter geht es mit der Beleuchtung......
...eigentlich "ganz einfach" - dachte ich so...
...eigentlich "nur drei Tageslichtröhren mit UV Anteil an die Decke" - dachte ich so...
...eigentlich "Elektriker für 3-4 Stunden, dann passt das" - dachte ich so....

Bei meiner Internetsuche nach den geeignetsten Leuchtkörpern, dachte ich mir so: 
"da gibt es doch sicher Dokumente von Vogelleuten, die da passende Leuchtmittel empfehlen"

...also habe ich die Suchmaschine bemüht und stiess auf 
DIESES Dokument .......

...ich bin immer noch unschlüssig, ob ich den Tag loben soll, wo ich das Dokument fand, oder ob ich ihn verfluchen soll 
(...ich sehe gerade: alle smileys sind wieder da )

Wie auch immer, nach der Lektüre desselben wusste ich zwei Dinge genau: 
1. ich bin "unterbelichtet" - bzw. alles, was ich mir so schön ausgedacht hatte und alles, was ich bisher hatte ist/war unterbelichtet.....
2. ich verstehe nur Bahnhof......

Folglich schrieb ich dem Elektrounternehmen meines Vertrauens eine e-mail, wo ich das obige Dokument verlinkte, die Maße des Vogelzimmers aufgab, 
diverse links zu den Leuchtmitteln aus dem Reptilien- und Vogelbereich mitschickte und um Erstellung eines optimierten Beleuchtungskonzeptes für meine Überwinterungsschwalben bat. 

....und was dabei raus kam, war weit mehr an Licht, als ich meinen kleinen Rackern zugedacht hatte. 
Wenn schon so viel Installation, dann wollte ich auch gleich weg von den vielen miteinander verbundenen Mehrfachsteckdosen 
(für Wärmeplatten, Rotlicht, Birdlamp, UV Lampen etc.), die absolut alle immer auf der einzigen Steckdose des Raumes hingen. 
Ich gab also an jeder Wand noch drei Steckdosen in Auftrag. 

Es zeichnete sich folglich eine größere Installationsgeschichte ab. 
Um insbesondere meine wilden Flieger so wenig wie möglich zu stressen, legte ich den Installationstermin im Vogelzimmer auf denselben Tag,  
an dem die Fenster auswechseln werden sollten - ein Freitag. 
Für die Elektrik sollte ein halber Tag reichen - darum ging der Freitag, da dort Freitag Mittags bereits Feierabend ist. 
So musste ich meine Flieger nur ein mal einfangen (morgens um 4 im Dunkeln habe ich sie eingesammelt und zusammen mit den Fussgängern 
für den Tag in zwei im Esszimmer vorbereitete Flexarien gesetzt.)

Alle Handwerker trafen pünktlich ein und los konnte es gehen......
Mit den Fenstern ging alles wie geschmiert und machte keine Probleme. 

Bei der Elektrik gab es bei den zwei Elektrikern schon gleich in der ersten halben Stunde lange Gesichter: 
Mein Schalt- und Sicherungskasten im Vorzimmer, wo der gesamte Stall inkl. dem Vor- und dem Vogelzimmer (ehemalige Melkkammern) dran hing,
hatte Museumsreife und konnte ohne Probleme als "historisch wertvoll" eingestuft werden. 
Die zwei Elektriker kontaktierten also ihren Meister, der sich das zunächst anschauen sollte. 

Während der Zeit, bis er da war, bauten sie im Vogelzimmer schon mal die Kabelkanäle an und begannen mit Vorinstallationen. 
Nach eingehender Inspektion durch den Meister und diverser Durchmessungen war klar: 
Hier liess sich das, was ich alles wollte nicht mehr anschließen - und vertretbar war es eigentlich nicht mal, den Kasten überhaupt noch zu betreiben,
da weder die Absicherung, noch die Mehrfachanschlüsse noch der heutigen Norm entsprachen. 

Weil ich weder die Vögel, noch die Pferde irgendwann tot mit Stromschlag vorfinden wollte, 
war also klar, es muss auch ein neuer Verteiler eingebaut werden. 
Das widerum war ein grösseres Unterfangen, weshalb daraus mind. zwei Arbeitstage werden würden. 

Also wurde alles, was mit Lärm und Bohren etc. im Vogelzimmer zu tun hatte, am Freitag erledigt und vorinstalliert 
und die Elektriker haben mir freundlicherweise dabei die alte Lampe und die eine Steckdose erhalten, damit die 
Schwalben mit Licht und Wärme über das Wochenende kommen. 

Montags waren dann keine lauten Bohrarbeiten im Vogelzimmer mehr nötig, ich machte den Fliegern 
(die Fußgänger hatte ich wieder ins Esszimmer umgesiedelt)
außerdem das Fenster zur Voliere auf, so dass sie ausweichen konnten. 
Dann ging der Aus- und Umbau los. 
Mit großer Umsicht und sehr ruhigen Bewegungen sowie absolut konsequentem Türen 
schließen bei jedem Gang ins Vogelzimmer machten sich die Elektriker ans Werk - und sie haben wahre Wunder vollbracht, 
denn einiges erforderte schon ganz schön viel Kreativität bei den Leuchtmitteln. 

Wie auch immer - am ENde haben sie mir ein absolut perfekt ausgeleuchtetes Vogelzimmer präsentiert. 
Ich schreibe nachfolgend jeweils in Anführungszeichen die exakten Namen der Leucht- und Betriebsmittel, so dass jeder sie über die 
Suchmaschinen mittels copy und paste schnell  finden kann. 
Verlinkungen in die shops sind hier blöd, weil man nie weiss, bis wann der Link funktioniert. 

Als Grundbeleuchtung des Raumes befinden sich jetzt mit ausreichend Abstand zueinander für eine gleichmäßige Lichtverteilung 
je zwei "Lucky reptile Daylight sun T5 Tageslichtröhren" und "Lucky Reptile UV sun T5 Tageslichtröhren" a 54 Watt an der Decke. 

Jeweils zwei laufen über ein elektronisches Vorschaltgerät: 
Dafür habe ich (inkl Fassungen) die "Arcadia elektr. Betriebseinheit T5 mit Steckverbindung 2 x 54 Watt" pro 2 Leuchtstoffröhren. 

Es ist absolut wichtig, dass diese Leuchtmittel bei Vögeln niemals ohne elektronisches Vorschaltgerät benutzt werden, da sie im 
schlimmsten Fall sogar zu Augenproblemen führen können - auf jeden Fall aber zu massiver Stressbelastung durch für uns unsichtbares 
Dauergeflacker. 
  

Als Sonnenecke wurde unter der Decke eine Metalldampflampe als  Sonnenspot für Vögel installiert: 

Den "Lucky Reptile Bright sun UV Bird" 70 Watt und dazwischen geschaltet das elektronische Vorschaltgerät
"Lucky Reptile Bright Control Pro III" 
Dieses Vorschaltgerät ist jeweils für den Betrieb eines einzigen Leuchtmittels unterschiedlicher Wattleistungen. 
Extrem wichtig ist es, dass man vor Inbetriebnahme am Vorschaltgerät die Wattzahl des Leuchtmittels, 
das man einsetzen will korrekt einstellt (hier 70 Watt)

Für den Sonnenspot selbst habe ich den "Lucky Reptile Thermosocket plus Reflektor" in klein. 

Diesen würde ich dringend empfehlen: 
1.hat er eine integrierte Keramikfassung - da der Sonnenspot sehr heiss wird, darf keine 
andere Fassung wegen Schmelzgefahr verwendet werden
2. hat er nach unten ein Schutzgitter, so dass kein Vogel versehentlich gegen die kochendheiße Lampe geraten kann
3. verhindert er eine Blendung zur Seite. 

Dieser Sonnenspot hat Tageslichtspektrum mit hohem Gelbanteil (warmes Licht) und UVA und UVB Lichtanteil in für Vögel optimalem Verhältnis. 
Er darf ausschließlich von oben auf die Vögel einstrahlen
(also nicht von der Seite bedienen und mit Hilfe des reflektors seitliches Reinschauen verhindern), da er sonst die Augen schädigen würde. 
Außerdem muss unbedingt der in der Bedienungsanleitung angegebene Mindestabstand von 50 cm zum Vogelauge 
bzgl. der Sitzplätze unter dem Spot eingehalten werden (wegen der UV Anteile). 

Beim Reflektor bitte unbedingt den kleinen zu diesem Spot nehmen. 
Im großen verschwindet die Lampe zu tief, was zu einer Überhitzung derselben und damit zu einer verminderten Lebensdauer führt. 
  

Denselben Sonnenspot mit eigenem EVG (elektr. Vorschaltgerät) habe ich außerdem in die zwei Flexis der Fussgänger im 
Vogelzimmer und im Esszimmer installiert und für Charlie (die __ Bachstelze) steht sie oben auf dem Kühlschrank in der Küche. 
           

In den Flexis habe ich den Sonnenspot etwa von 11 Uhr bis 16 Uhr an. 
der für die Flieger ist  von 10 Uhr bis ca 18 Uhr an. 
Ansonsten haben die Vögel die Grundbeleuchtung. 

Da ich im Esszimmer keine Grundbeleuchtung habe, habe ich dort zusätzlich die "Arcadia Bird Lamp" (Kompaktlampe) und als Fassung/Reflektor/Ständereinheit 
die "Avian Sun Floor Lamp". 
Die ist von Morgens bis Abends an und der Sonnenspot eben genau wie die Mittagssonne kürzer. 

Last not least haben die Vögel im Vogelzimmer als Nachtlicht noch eine ganz einfache "LED Mondlicht Lampe" von Trixie. 

So, das ist die Ausleuchtung meiner Überwinterer. 
Da ich im Vogelzimmer jetzt sowieso schon absolut optimale tropische Bedingungen habe, habe ich auch gleich zwei Zitrusbäumchen und 
zwei verschiedene Hibiskusarten rein gestellt, die auch fleissig blühen und sogar tragen (die Zitrusbäume). 
Die __ Fliegen freut es - sie sind wie wild auf die Zitrusblüten und vermehren sich teilweise - wenn sie nicht zu schnell weggefressen 
werden - sogar schon eigenständig im Vogelzimmer  
Ich überlege, ob ich da noch einen kleinen Miniteich anlege und Mückenlarven einsetze - dann brauchen meine Flieger überhaupt kein 
"Ersatzfutter" mehr.....
        

Bei den Nymphen war es mit der Beleuchtung unspektakulärer: 
da habe ich einfach eine der vorhandenen Betriebseinheiten für T5 Leuchtstoffröhren genommen, 
die ja bereits ein integriertes Vorschaltgerät haben und habe eine Daylight Sun T5 Röhre eingesetzt. 
Hier geht es ja in erster Linie darum, dass die Nymphen im Schutzhaus ausreichend Licht an Tagen haben, 
an denen es ihnen zu ungemütlich ist, raus zu gehen. 
Insbesondere meine Nackedeis müssen genügend Beleuchtung haben, so dass sie nicht gezwungen sind, raus zu gehen. 
Diese Beleuchtung hat allerdings nur einen UVA Anteil - wobei ich denke, dass das ausreicht, da selbst die Nackedeis 
sicher auch im tiefsten Winter immer wieder zumindest in der Einflugluke sitzen werden, um rauszuschauen - mit der warmen Luft im Nacken 
Wenn es nicht reicht, kann ich die Beleuchtung immer noch austauschen.
    


Die Elektriker haben mir dann an das bereits bis zum Vogelhaus verlegte Kabel (ich habe mit einer Spitzhacke dafür meinen gesamten Parkplatz aufgehackt und mir eine wunderbare Sehnenscheidenentzündung in Hand und Arm beschert, die mich über 6 Wochen erfreute) die vier Steckdosen im Haus angebaut und die 4 Kabel der 3 Heizquellen und der Lampe ordentlich und in Kabelkanälen verpackt bis zu den Steckdosen verlegt. 

Somit ist jetzt (hoffentlich) alles perfekt!

jetzt langsam kehrt endlich Ruhe ein und wenn dann auch die letzte Rechnung eingetroffen ist, atme ich durch und mache "3 Kreuze".....
....die Elektrikerrechnung fehlt noch - 2 Leute drei Tage und massenhaft Material...... mir graut vor jedem Gang zum Briefkasten........

Mit dem Nachtlicht für die Nymphen habe ich lange gepuzzelt, da ich am Anfang zweimal offenbar unter den Nymphen 
Nachts Panikattacken hatte - morgens fand ich blutige Wände vor, weil sie sich im Flug ihre Blutfedern verletzt hatten. 

1. fand ich den Auslöser der Panikattacken raus: 
nachts erschienen offenbar immer mal Wildtiere am bzw vor dem Fenster am Boden und versetzten die Vögel in Angst und Schrecken. 
Dem konnte ich schnell abhelfen, indem ich außen ans Fenster mittels Kabelbindern eine Bistrogardine installierte, die ich jetzt Morgens aufziehe und Abends zuziehe. 

2. Über dem Fenster habe ich dann eine Solarlampe, die eigentlich eine Hausnummernschildbeleuchtung ist, 
provisorisch mit Panzerband befestigt (weil ich das Schutzhaus nicht anbohren wollte, bevor die Reklamationen erledigt sind).
Nicht schön, aber selten - und erfüllt seinen Zweck zuverlässig - geht bei Dämmerung an und Morgens wieder aus. 
ich hatte seither keine Panikattacken mehr im Vogelhaus und die Nymphen fühlen sich da pudelwohl


----------



## jolantha (13. Nov. 2018)

Kirstin, melde dich, wenn du einen kleinen finanziellen Zuschuß brauchst, für Deine Flieger spende ich gerne


----------



## Tanny (13. Nov. 2018)

Danke Jolantha - das ist ein wirklich liebes Angebot. 
Solange hier nicht ein unerwarteter Supergau passiert mit Dach oder Heizung kaputt oder so, 
ist alles in Butter. 
Ich habe im Sommer einfach mal entschieden, diesbezüglich optimistisch zu sein, dass das dieses Jahr nicht passiert 
und habe einen Teil der dafür vorgesehenen Rücklagen in meinen Vogelumbau gesteckt


----------



## Tanny (13. Nov. 2018)

Gerade habe ich diesen Artikel in der Deutschen Handwerker Zeitung entdeckt. 
Das ist wirklich jeden Sommer wieder ein gigantisches Thema - zig tausende von Gebäudebrütern 
fallen alljährlich den Gebäudesanierungen zum Opfer. 
Viele, viele Bruten werden lebendig eingemauert oder in den Bauschutt geworfen - nicht selten vorsätzlich und wider besseren Wissens 

Aber ganz, ganz viele Bauherren - gewerblich und privat -, kleine Handwerksunternehmen und sogar Genehmigungsbehörden sind sich dieser Problematik im Vorfeld während der Planungsphase überhaupt nicht bewusst, weil sie nichts darüber wissen. 

Wenn dann mitten im Bau plötzlich so ein belegtes Nest gefunden wird, dann hat man die Wahl: 
Nest illegal entfernen/ vernichten oder den Bau bis zum AUsfliegen der Brut stoppen. 
Was ein Baustopp kostet, kann sich jeder ausmalen - ich denke, die wenigsten gehen dann diesen korrekten Weg. 

Darum ist es umso wichtiger, dass wir alle, die wir uns des Problems bereits bewusst sind,  immer wieder darüber aufklären und dieses Problem thematisieren. 
Nur so wird es künftig mehr Projekte geben, wo bereits in der Planungsphase an unsere Gebäudebrüter gedacht wird. 

So lassen sich gigantische Kosten, großes Leid und das zunehmende Verschwinden unserer Gebäudebrüter effiziet und einfach vermeiden.


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Kirsten, 
die Probleme mit dem Bau sind bei vernünftiger Planung (und diese läuft mit teilweise 2jährigen Vorlauf) leicht im Vorfeld vernünftig anzugehen. Die Möglichkeiten sind ja Recht vielfältig. Man muss nur wollen und wer nicht will muss von Gesetz wegen gezwungen werden. 
Dazu gehört aber auch eine Begehung des BV vor Genehmigung durch entsprechende Stellen und auch zwischen durch . Mit entsprechenden Festhalten der örtlichen Gegebenheiten. 

Usw.
Usw.

Da es bis dahin noch ein weiter Weg ist , müssen wir halt weiter mit Aufklärung machen. Und auf Menschen hoffen wie du, die all ihre Kraft, Zeit und Geld in diese armen Geschöpfe stecken.
Dafür einen ganz besonderen 

Leider hat nicht jeder diese Möglichkeiten


----------



## Tanny (14. Nov. 2018)

mal ein kurzes off topic: 

Wir suchen ganz eilig und dringend: 
ein "Taxi" für eine einsame Mehlschwalbe, die gerne so schnell wie möglich zu Nadja Koch in die Schwalbenüberwinterung möchte.

Wer hat die Möglichkeit, eine kleine Mehlschwalbe 
von 73571 Göggingen nach 63939 Wörth am Main 
zu fahren?

Alternativ ginge auch am Samstag bis 15 Uhr nach 67468, wo Nadja sie dann übernehmen könnte.

Falls jemand hier zufällig aus der Ecke ist und Zeit hat - oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt..... - es ist wirklich dringend, dass die kleine endlich Gesellschaft bekommt.


----------



## Krächzi (22. Nov. 2018)

Super! Respekt!  Das lässt mich an das Gewächshaus des "Botanischen Gartens" in München denken, wo tropische Temperaturen mit ebenso tropischen Pflanzen herrschen und regelmäßig tropische Schmetterlings-Ausstellungen stattfinden und Raupen heranwachsen.......  das wäre ideal für Deine Überwinterungs-Schwalben....nur die Besucher stören vielleicht......


----------



## Krächzi (22. Nov. 2018)

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht von Deinem Schwalbentransport-Aufruf abgelenkt, falls der noch nicht erfolgt ist.


----------



## Tanny (22. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Krächzi, 
nein, hast DU nicht  
Die Schwalbe ist seit letztem Wochenende bei Nadja


----------



## Krächzi (23. Nov. 2018)




----------



## Tanny (31. Dez. 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
 ...wieder mal muss ich mich wegducken und ganz doll entschuldigen!
ich habe die Fortführung meiner Berichte wieder nicht geschafft - im neuen Jahr wird alles besser 

Erst habe ich mit meinen Überwinterungsschwalben einen wochenlangen Infekt durchgemacht, wo wir die Ursache nicht heraus
fanden und ihn nicht in den Griff bekamen - unter anderem waren die Augen schwer betroffen und bei einigen die Atemwege.
Kein Therapienasatz griff und die Diagnostik lief die ganze Zeit ins Leere.
Ich habe im Verlauf dieser Krankheit Überwinterer verloren  aber jetzt ist zum Glück alles überstanden und die anderen sind stabil wohlauf.
Auch die Geschichte werde ich noch ausführlich und von Anfang an erzählen.

Dann haben wir für einen Wildvogel-Rettungs Infostand  bei "Weihnachten im Tierheim" wochenlang das Infomaterial und zwei Videos gebastelt,
die absolut spitze geworden sind und dann mit Bravour den Infostand gemeistert 
Ich hoffe, dass ich die Videos hier demnächst verlinken kann - zur Zeit ist nur das Päppelvideo auf Facebook online zu sehen.
Aber Susanne (sie hat die Videos zusammengebastelt) wird beide Videos auch noch auf Youtube hochladen.

Schließlich habe ich kurz vor Weihnachten noch 17 Ziervögeln in Not vorübergehend meine Wohnzimmervoliere als
Obdach zur Verfügung gestellt - im Moment sind sie noch alle hier 

Und die letzten Tage habe ich mich mit Silvester befasst.

Das Tagebuch wird auf jeden Fall noch fertig vor der neuen Saison - versprochen!!!

jetzt aber noch einen kurzen link:
Morgen werden unsere Wild- und Haustiere ja wieder den Weltuntergang erleben.
Schon jetzt werden die ersten Todesfälle bei entlaufenen Hunden oder in Panik aufgeflogenen Vögeln - in diesem konkreten Fall ein Schwanenpaar - gemeldet.
In allen Fällen waren Böller, die wir bereits seit Tagen überall hören, die Auslöser.

Morgen nacht werden wieder tausende von Wildtieren ihr Leben lassen - Vögel, die in Panik mehrere Kilometer weit hoch __ fliegen und am Himmel ziellos umherirren,
Igel, die aus dem Winterschlaf gerissen werden und durch den erhöhten Energieverbrauch Gefahr laufen am Ende des Winterschlafs zu verhungern,
Eichhörnchen und andere Wildtiere, die an Stress sterben, wenn rund um sie herum die Welt untergeht.

Abgesehen davon, dass wir alle herzlich bitten, auf Silvesterfeuerwerk zu verzichten, kann man einiges tun,
um den Wildtieren ein wenig durch die Nacht zu helfen.

Einen Aufruf mit Tips habe ich auf der Wildvogel-Rettung.de und bei Facebook eingestellt.

Bitte helft mit, die Wildtiere so gut es geht in dieser Nacht zu unterstützen.

So, das wars für heute

Jetzt wünsche ich Euch allen einen feucht-fröhlichen Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
und ein zufriedenes 2019


----------



## Tanny (9. Jan. 2019)

Nur kurz zur Info: 
unser Päppelvideo, das wir als Infovideo für den Stand bei der Tierheimveranstaltung aus vielen verschiedenen Päppelszenen zusammen geschnitten haben, ist ab sofort auch bei Youtube zu sehen für die, die kein Facebook haben  
Päppelvideo


----------



## Tanny (19. Feb. 2019)

Was lange währt..... 
...weiter gehts mit KW 26:
Montags kamen 2 kleine Grünfinkenküken - noch nahezu nackt, die ich direkt in den Brüter beförderte.
Gefunden wurden sie auf einem Campingplatz.
Die meisten Camper dort waren der Ansicht, man solle sie liegen lassen - so Kleine würde man nicht durchbringen.
Einer Camperin ließ es keine Ruhe - sie recherchierte im Internet, landete bei mir und brachte mir die zwei.
Einer rührte sich schon bei der Ankunft nicht mehr - der andere gab noch leichte Lebenszeichen von sich.
Da sie aber sehr kalt waren, habe ich sie beide in den Brüter gesetzt.
Oft denkt man, ein Fundvogel ist bereits tot, wenn er ausgekühlt ist - und wenn man ihn warm setzt, kommt wieder Leben in den kleinen Wicht.
So war es ja auch damals mit Pummelchen und seinen Geschwistern - meinen ersten Schwalben.
In diesem Fall war der eine wirklich bereits verstorben, aber der Zweite überlebte 
Für mich war der Kleine eine Premiere.
Bisher hatte ich ja ausschließlich Vögel, die ihre Küken mit Insekten aufziehen - zumindest am Anfang.
Der Grünfink gehört zu den 5 Vegetariern unter unseren Singvögeln.
Er zieht seine Küken ausschließlich vom ersten Tag an vegetarisch auf - Insekten würden dem Kleinen nicht bekommen.
Der Kleine bekam also,nachdem er aufgewärmt war (niemals füttern, solange sie kalt sind, weil sie dann nicht verdauen können), einen Brei aus Nutribird A 21 - später vermischt mit gemörserten Sämereien heimischer Wildkräuter - aus einer Insulinspritze.
Er wurde komplikationslos gross und ich konnte ihn erfolgreich auswildern 

                         




Nachmittags fand ich eine Rauchschwalbe auf meiner Diele - sie war mehr tot als lebendig und verstarb am 1.7.
Angesichts der verfärbten Schleimhäute habe ich eine Vergiftung nicht ausgeschlossen.
Am Tag zuvor wurden diverse Felder in der Umgebung gespritzt - es ist also gut möglich, dass kontaminierte Insekten gefressen wurden. 
     


Gegen Abend wurden mir dann noch aus Plön in einer Wahnsinnsaktion 2 Mehlschwalben gebracht.
Die Finderin hatte sich in der FB Gruppe Wildvogelhilfe-Notfälle gemeldet.
Sie war nicht mobil und hatte auch keine Möglichkeiten, die Kleinen zu versorgen.
So waren sie praktisch einen Tag unversorgt.
Schließlich meldete sich in der Gruppe jemand, die bereit war, ca eine Stunde nach Plön zu fahren, um die Kleinen dort abzuholen und dann zu mir zu bringen.
Eine halbe Weltreise!!!
Irgendwann kurz vor Mitternacht kamen die zwei bei mir an.
Sie waren massiv mit Lausfliegen besiedelt und das Gefieder sah entsprechend schlecht aus.
Beide haben überlebt und ich konnte sie, als sie groß waren erfolgreich auswildern 
           

Dienstags hatte ich zahllose Beratungsgespräche, aber ausnahmsweise keine neuen Zöglinge.

Mittwoch kam eine adulte Mehlschwalbe,die einen abgeschnürten Fuss hatte aus Brokstedt.
SIe hatte sich an einem Faden oder Pferdehaar verschnürt und hing im Nest fest.
Als die Finder sie mir brachten, hatte ich noch die Hoffnung, dass sie das überlebt, auch wenn sie einen geschwächten Eindruck machte.
Sie überlebte aber leider die erste Nacht nicht 

Ein Spatzennackedei aus Bargteheide, der ebenfalls an diesem Tag kam verstarb praktisch bei der Ankunft - ihm lief freie Flüssigkeit aus dem Schnabel.
Was er hatte, konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Oft sieht man diese Symptomatik, wenn jemand versucht hat, den Vögeln Flüssigkeit einzuflössen (was man niemals tun sollte) - aber die Finderin sagte, sie habe dem Kleinen nichts gegeben.
Insofern bleibt die Ursache hier im Dunkeln 

Den Rest der Woche kamen keine weiteren Vögel.
Dafür klingelte das Telefon von Morgens bis Mitternacht praktisch ununterbrochen und ein Beratungsgespräch jagte das nächste.


----------



## jolantha (20. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Tanny,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. Ich glaube,außer mir, vermissen Dich hier doch Einige .


----------



## Tanny (2. März 2019)

27 Woche 

Montags ging es gleich heftig los: 
Zunächst kam Leo - eine Rauchschwalbe, die sich im Nest verschnürt hatte (Pferdehaar? Bindfaden? ) und von aufmerksamen Rettern aus ihrer misslichen Lage befreit wurde. 
Der Flügel wurde durch die Abschnürung beeinträchtigt und hing - außerdem waren Federn schwer beschädigt - bei Leo war klar, dass er ein Überwinterer werden würde. 
Kurz danach wurden mir zwei Rauchschwalben aus Cuxhaven gebracht, die dort gepäppelt worden sind und hier nur noch ausgewildert werden sollten. 
Das klappte völllig unaufgeregt 

Gegen Abend kam dann noch ein Rauchschwalbennestling hier aus dem Dorf. 
Er wurde am Boden gefunden - von Lausfliegen befallen und Milben übersäät. 
Im Nest gab es keine Geschwister mehr - sie waren vermutlich schon vorher den __ Parasiten zum Opfer gefallen - und ein Rückführungsversuch über ein Kunstnest scheiterte. 
Die Kleine wurde hier normal gross und konnte erflogreich ausgewildert werden.

Am nächsten Tag kam eine kleine Mehlschwalbe aus Dahme, die einseitig verkürzte Federn hatte - auch sie war ein Anwärter auf Überwinterung, 

Nachmittags dann ein Anruf aus Elmshorn: 
da hatte sich eine Rauchschwalbe in einem Klebefliegenfänger in einem Stall verfangen. 
Die Stallbesitzerin, die eine langjährige Bekannte von mir ist, rief mich sofort an stand wenig später mitsamt verklebter Schwalbe auf dem Hof. 
Sie war so entsetzt darüber was passiert war - sie konnte es sich überhaupt nicht verzeihen, dass sie diese Klebedinger im Stall hängen hatte. 
Nie wäre sie darauf gekommen, was für riesige Gefahrenquellen die Teile darstellen. Natürlich hat sie die sofort alle entfernt. 
Man kann gar niccht oft genug publik machen, wie übel die Teile sind und dass sie am Besten ungekauft im SUpermarktregal oder in der Mülltonne aufgehoben sind. 
Nachdem die kleine Schwalbe sich einen Tag aklimatisiert hatte, habe ich ihr Gefieder gereinigt  und glücklicherweise sind ihr zwar 3 Schwungfedern in der Fliegenfalle komplett ausgerissen, aber keine Federn abgebrochen. 
So konnten die ausgerissenen Federn sofort anfangen nachzuwachsen und die Kleine konnte noch im Sommer wieder in die Freiheit entlassen werden. 

Mittwochs kam "nur" ein einziger Vogel: ein kleiner Spatzennestling, der am Boden gefunden wurde und wo kein Nest zuordbar war. 
Auch er wurde ohne Probleme zu einem stattlichen Spatzen und schloss sich nach der AUswilderung schnell meiner Kolonie auf dem Hof an. 

Donnerstag und Freitag war es ruhig - bis auf ununterbrochene Beratungsgespräche. 

Am Samstag wurde mir ein Dompfaff gebracht, der massive Ausfallerscheinungen zeigte. 
Der Verdacht des Finders war, dass der Dompfaff gegen eine Scheibe geprallt ist.
Er verstarb leider 3 Stunden nach seiner ANkunft 

Sonntag kam zunächst ein Rauchschwalbennestling aus dem Itzehoer Raum, den die Finder mir brachten. 
Ein Rückführungsversuch war ihnen nicht möglich. 
Anfangs bettelte die Kleine nicht und frass nur verhaltend. 
Auch sie hatte mit Parasiten stark zu kämpfen, die ich natürlich als erstes behandelt habe. 
Es dauerte eine knappe Woche, bis die Kleine anfing, normal und mit Appetit zu essen und den EIndruck zu machen, dass sie es schafft. 
Sie hat es geschafft - und konnte normal ausgewildert werden. 

Nachmittags brachte mir eine Päpplerin aus dem Hannoveraner Raum 3 Mehlschwalben und zwei Rauchschwalben, die sie dort notfallmäßig aufgenommen hatte, da es dort keine Schwalbenstelle gab, die aufnehmen konnte. 
Da die Päpplerin sonst aber keine Schwalben macht und die 5 allesamt nicht in der allerbesten Verfassung waren, hatte sie mich kontaktiert und gefragt, ob sie sie mir bringen dürfe. 
So kamen die 5 zu mir.

In der 28. KW kamen dann gleich Montags 3 Mehlschwalben aus Hamburg - sie waren aus einem Nestabbruch und ein Rückführungsversuch war der Finderin nicht möglich. 
Sie konnte ich später erfolgreich auswildern

Tags darauf kam eine ölverschmierte Rauchschwalbe aus Segeberg, die an einer Tankstelle gefunden wurde - ich konnte sie reinigen und nachdem sie noch eine knappe Woche bei mir war, bis ihre Verdauung und ihr komplettes Verhalten wieder einen normalen EIndruck machten, konnte ich sie wieder in die Freiheit entlassen und ich denke, sie ist auf direktem Wege zurück nach Segeberg entflogen 

Aus Todesfelde und aus Stapelfeld kamen am selben Tag noch je ein Rauchschwalbennestling und gegen Abend wurde mir aus Glückstadt ein Mauerseglernestling gebracht. 
Der kleine Mauersegler wurde auf der STraße gefunden - die Finder riefen mich an und sagten, sie hätten ein Greifvogelküken gefunden. 
Aufgrund der geschilderten Fundumstände zweifelte ich ein wenig an dem Greifvogel. 
Ich erklärte den Findern, dass sie, wenn es ein greifvogel sei, den Kleinen bitte in den WIldpark Eekholt bringen sollten. 
Da sie aber auf der Fahrt dahin direkt an meinem Hof praktisch vorbei fahren, sollten sie doch bitte einen Zwischenstop bei mir machen, damit ich einen Blick drauf werfen könnte. 
Sollte es sich doch nicht um einen Greifvogel handeln, könnten sie den Kleinen gleich bei mir lassen. 
Als sie bei mir ankamen reichte ein Blick in den Karton - es war ein Mauersegler. 
Den Kleinen habe ich natürlich aufgenommen - und er wurde erfolgreich groß und ausgewildert  
Der Kleine war übrigens der erste Mauersegler, den ich je hatte, der vollständig eigenständig von der Pinzette futterte, als wäre er eine Schwalbe 
      

Am nächsten Tag kamen in kurzem Abstand voneinander ein kleiner Spatz und ein Feldsperling aus ELmshorn.
Der Spatz hatte denke ich ein Anflugtrauma -er erholte sich nach einigen Stunden wieder und konnte am nächsten tag am Fundort wieder ausgewildert werden. 
Der Feldsperling verstarb leider in der ersten Nacht - Todesursache ungeklärt. 
Als er kam, war er leicht aufgeplustert - ansonsten keinerlei Auffälligkeiten. 

Abends kam dann noch ein AMselästling, den eine Katzenbesitzerin ihrem Kater abgenommen hatte.
Die Kleine hat die Katzenattacke nach längerem Auf und Ab letztendlich überstanden und konnte ebenfalls erfolgreich ausgewildert werden, nachdem sie ihrer Ästlingsphase entwachsen war. 

Donnerstag wurde mir eine AMsel gebracht, die ganz heftig laute Atemgeräusche hatte und zentralnervöse Störungen. 
Da ich keine AHnung hatte, was ihr Problem ist und es ja auch noch andere Infektionserkrankungen als Usutu gibt, habe ich sie gar nicht erst in die Räume geholt, wo ich andere Vögel hatte. 
Ich wollte gleich weiter zum Tierarzt mit ihr - doch noch bevor ich das Auto aus der Garage hatte, tat sie ihren letzten Atemzug 

Freitags kam dann noch eine Mehlschwalbe aus Dithmarschen und damit war die Woche dann auch was Neuaufnahmen anbelangte zu Ende


----------

